# Brief an die Ordnung



## Nukulum (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo Ordnung,

würde gerne erfahren, wo Ihr Euch benachteiligt fühlt. Aber erst mal erzählen ich Euch worüber wir Zerstörer uns so beschweren. Ihr dürft gerne meine "whinepoints" kritisieren (bitte mit vernünftigen Argumenten).

1. Hexenjäger dürfen Türen von Burgen knacken, Hexenkriegerinnen aber nicht (funzt nicht)
2. Der weiße Löwe darf unsere Heiler über ein ganzes Fussballfeld rüber schmeissen, der Chaosbarbar kann das nur ab 65 Fuß
3. Der weiße Löwe darf unsere Heiler beliebig oft anspringen, das kann keine Karriere der Zerstörung
4. In der Schlangenpassage dürfen wir nicht in die Nähe Eures Schiffes weil die Champs uns instant killen, unsere Champs stehen nur rum, egal was Ihr macht.

Das sind die Punkte, die mir in diesem Augenblick so einfallen. Es gibt sicherlich noch mehr (hier ist der Rest der Zerstörung gefragt).

Ansonsten seid Ihr von der Ordnung jetzt dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle, die hier mit Beleidigungen o. ä. reagieren (davon gibts ja hier genug) haben bekanntlich einen kindlichen Geist, bzw. kommen mit ihrem Leben nicht klar weil se Arbeitslos sind o. ä.


----------



## Senubirath (19. Januar 2009)

Ähh....

soweit ich weiß sollte diese Lockpick skill bei beiden net funzen... aber kann mich auch irren

Gut das mit dem WL nervt wirklich... also beide sachen... aber wenn man sich dann ma die mühe macht das ganze aus ner anderen sicht zu sehen... die des WL findet man andere sachen mies...

Das mit der Schlangenpassage scheint ein bug zu sein... generell einfach melden und warten wann die passage gefixt wird...



Was mich aber wirklich nervt... und das hat nix mit den chars zu tun ist die tatsache das man bei Keeps (also übernahme) eine geringe chance besteht was zu bekommen... ich spiele nen choosen und bekomme generell gar nix... egal was ich mache... sei es aktiv sein oder gar net aktiv sein... dort is das mit den rnd punkten extrem unvorteilhaft... Sollte ma geändert werden damit alle belohnt werden die dabei sind und nicht von 54 leuten nur 6 was bekommen und die anderen pech haben -_-


----------



## Sangeet (19. Januar 2009)

Du bist inkonsequentt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Lol, schon wieder. Wir gewinnen. Es ist nur so, dass die Ordnung mal ein Kinderspiel für uns sind und beim nächsten mal soviel dmg machen das Chaosbarbaren innerhalb einer Sekunde "platzen". Gleichzeitig wid heftigst geheilt. Es passt halt nicht. Da Ihr sowieso nur hier seid um anderen Leuten vor den Kopf zu stoßen weil ihr im RL nichts hinbekommt, mache ich hiermit nen Abschluss und werde diese Seite nicht mehr besuchen.


----------



## Mighty_Gamer (19. Januar 2009)

Bin Ordnung...Freut mich das eure Karrieren sowenig(Scherz) können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So wirklich kann ich es auch nicht verstehen,dass die Destruction Karrieren
das maximale erreichen wie die Ordnungs Karrieren.

Schreib doch mal einen Brief an Mythic bzw. GoA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Nukulum schrieb:


> Hallo Ordnung,
> 
> würde gerne erfahren, wo Ihr Euch benachteiligt fühlt. Aber erst mal erzählen ich Euch worüber wir Zerstörer uns so beschweren. Ihr dürft gerne meine "whinepoints" kritisieren (bitte mit vernünftigen Argumenten).
> 
> ...



Zu 1 ..Das kann der Hexenjäger auch nicht ..ich spiele einen.

Zu 2... Naund der Magus kann dick Ae Alle anziehen Maschinist ned....

Zu 3...Bin mir grad leider ned sicher aber glaube das war ne Moral? Aber ja das ist ansonsten schon etwas imba.

Zu 4  Quatsch mit Soße ..ihr könnt genauso ran ...das siehst nur falsch bla ..evtl is es manchmal buggy (Hab ich noch nie wirklich erlebt)



Sooo nun der Grund wieso wir whinen (angeblich)   Ihr seid auf fast allen Servern Zahlenmäßig in der Überzahl ..oder was heißt ihr ..Destros halt ...

Meiner Meinung nach ist auch 

Sorc > BW
WE > WH
Magus >Maschi



Soooo ..woher nehme ich mein fundiertes Wissen ~~

Ich Spiele nen 40iger RdS, 40iger WH (Order Averland)   und zudem nen 40iger JDK (Destro Middenland)   ...ich kann also gut Beide Seiten beurteilen ..und finde dieses Thema eigentlich ..ja sinnfrei.


----------



## WarNuts (19. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Zu 2... Naund der Magus kann dick Ae Alle anziehen Maschinist ned....



Maschinist kann es auch. Machen es nur nicht, weil es ineffektiv ist.


----------



## Battlecattle (19. Januar 2009)

Nukulum schrieb:


> [...]
> 1. Hexenjäger dürfen Türen von Burgen knacken, Hexenkriegerinnen aber nicht (funzt nicht)
> 2. Der weiße Löwe darf unsere Heiler über ein ganzes Fussballfeld rüber schmeissen, der Chaosbarbar kann das nur ab 65 Fuß
> 3. Der weiße Löwe darf unsere Heiler beliebig oft anspringen, das kann keine Karriere der Zerstörung
> ...



1. Öhm bin mir sicher das das beim Hexenjäger auch nicht klappt, es sei denn es gab beim letzten Patch nen Fix, welcher nur für den HJ wirkt und für die HK nicht.
2. Dafür muss der Fifi aber auch hin rennen.
3. Die passende Fähigkeit hat beim Baba zwar 20 sek CD, kostet allerdings auch 15 Ap weniger (gut ich find den Skill vom Wl auch besser, gebs ja zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
4. Wollma tauschen? Wenn sich die Wachen in den Kampf einmischen, gibts für den Kill keine EXP und Rufpunkte mehr...


Tante Edit sagt das ich zu langsam war :/


----------



## Faile - Hergig (19. Januar 2009)

Nukulum schrieb:


> Hallo Ordnung,
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...




Hallo Nukulum,

vielleicht sagt dir mein Name ja etwas,sind uns schon öfter übern Weg gelaufen ;-)

Zu 1.) Also ich kann das leider nicht. Habe zwar einen entsprechenden Skill, der aber leider seinen Dienst versagt. Meines Wissen nach haben eure WEs das gleiche Problem.

Bei 2.) ist es so, dass dem WL eine größere Range zur Verfügung steht, er dafür aber erst seinen laufenden Bug losschicken muss. Klar kann man sich über die enorme Range im Vgl zum CB aufregen. Schattenseite beim Skill des WL ist aber wie schon gesagt der laufende Bug an sich und die Tatsache das der Bug unglaublich schnell gekillt werden kann (wenn sich deine Teammates die Mühe nicht machen, am besten einfach mal drauf hinweisen).

3.) find ich ehrlich gesagt auch etwas OP, obwohl deine Fraktion ja nicht wirklich den ersten Stein werfen darf wenn es um OP-Klassen oder Skills geht ;-)

4.) Ist ein Gerücht. Ich würde von wütenden CB Horden schon bis an unser Schiff verfolgt und erschlagen ohne dass es unsere Wachen gekümmert hätte. Aus meiner Sicht ist es eher so, dass die Wachen machen was sie wollen und wann sie wollen (auf beiden Seiten). Ich bin Destroheilen schon bis ans Ende der Welt hinterher ohne auch nur einen Kratzer durch die Wachen bekommen zu haben, hatte aber auch schon den Fall in Höhe des Wagen jemanden anzugreifen und instant die 30000er-Kelle abzubekommen. Scheint auf beiden Seiten ein wenig buggy zu sein.

Gruß und so
Faile


----------



## Nukulum (19. Januar 2009)

Weiße Löwen dürfen mich innerhalb von ca. 20 Sekunden pullen.....blanker Horror für jeden Heiler
Hexenjäger können Schlösser knacken. Haben schon welche in Burgen überrascht
Das mit der Schlangenpassage stimmt wirklich. Achja, wenn ein Zerstörer in die Champs gepullt wird, killt der nicht nur den sondern auch die Heiler die ihn gerade heilen
Durch das ständige Anspringen hat der Heiler keine Chance, zu fliehen.

Ich bedanke mich übrigens für Eure Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battlecattle (19. Januar 2009)

Nukulum schrieb:


> Weiße Löwen dürfen mich innerhalb von ca. 20 Sekunden pullen.....blanker Horror für jeden Heiler
> Hexenjäger können Schlösser knacken. Haben schon welche in Burgen überrascht
> Das mit der Schlangenpassage stimmt wirklich. Achja, wenn ein Zerstörer in die Champs gepullt wird, killt der nicht nur den sondern auch die Heiler die ihn gerade heilen
> Durch das ständige Anspringen hat der Heiler keine Chance, zu fliehen.




Mal ne bescheidene Frage...
Wenn du es eh besser weißt, warum erstellst du einen Thread hier im Forum?
Vier Leute sagen Dir das der Lockpick nicht klappt und Du ? 
Vier Leute sagen Dir die Champs auf beiden Seiten buggy sind...

Ich hoffe Du hälst jetzt nicht die Luft an bis wir Dir recht geben???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (19. Januar 2009)

Ich finde solche "Ihr habt aber!"-Diskussionen zwar immer reichlich albern, aber



Battlecattle schrieb:


> 3. Die passende Fähigkeit hat beim Baba zwar 20 sek CD, kostet allerdings auch 15 Ap weniger (gut ich find den Skill vom Wl auch besser, gebs ja zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nö, haben wir nicht. Den Supermario hat nur der Weiße Löwe. Und nein, das war keine Beschwerde, nur eine Klarstellung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (19. Januar 2009)

Nukulum schrieb:


> Hexenjäger können Schlösser knacken. Haben schon welche in Burgen überrascht



Ich wollte mich eigendlich zurückhalten und hier nicht rein schreiben aber was dich in einer Burg mit geschlossenen Toren "überrascht" hat, war ganz sicher nicht ein WH! (ausser ausnutzung eines Bugs natürlich)

Ich habe es sogar (warum DeeeRoy, warum?) eben gerade nochmal probiert und es geht nicht!

Ach ja...

Bitte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battlecattle (19. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich finde solche "Ihr habt aber!"-Diskussionen zwar immer reichlich albern, aber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mea culpa.
Hab noch mal in die DB geschaut, der CB hat dafür anscheinend einen Angriff der Ziele niederschlägt, diese Fähigkeiten hat der WL anscheinend nicht.
IMHO fehlen beim WL auf Sprungangriff die 20 sek cooldown...


----------



## joekay (19. Januar 2009)

Battlecattle schrieb:


> mea culpa.
> Hab noch mal in die DB geschaut, der CB hat dafür anscheinend einen Angriff der Ziele niederschlägt, diese Fähigkeiten hat der WL anscheinend nicht.
> IMHO fehlen beim WL auf Sprungangriff die 20 sek cooldown...



AE-Knockdown haben der CB und der Auserkorene. Das hat keine Klasse auf Orderseite soweit ich weis.

Es gleicht sich ohnehin immer wieder aus... Balancing in WAR zwischen den Fraktionen ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Llandaro (19. Januar 2009)

Nukulum schrieb:


> Hallo Ordnung,
> 
> würde gerne erfahren, wo Ihr Euch benachteiligt fühlt. Aber erst mal erzählen ich Euch worüber wir Zerstörer uns so beschweren. Ihr dürft gerne meine "whinepoints" kritisieren (bitte mit vernünftigen Argumenten).
> 
> ...




dafür kann der Zelot alle wegschleudern und das dauernd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist das eigendlich ne Aura?... zumindest hat mich der Zelot in der Schlangenpasage wie ein flummi dauernd gegen die wand gefeuert!!! nur blöd das so wenig abstand war... hab den boden kaum gesehen... naja erst als ich tot war -.-

als Ritter hab ich keine downtime fürs weggekickt werden... egal wo es bisher war ich wurde dauernd von allen weggeschubst -.- (besonders im Tor anroc ist das aufgefallen... wenn ich net sofort in der lava gelandet bin ist schon instant nen kick hinter her gekommen und das ging solang bis ich in der lava war)

was das knacken der türen angeht es soll keine klasse können... bzw es soll schon nur funzt es net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daher mal sinnlos... selbst wenn es hat net die vorteile wie bei DAoC ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das Champ prob kenn ich... finds auch net toll aber zergen is eh fürn bobbes... lieber die aufgabe erledigen! dafür ist das BG ja gedacht... und selbst wenn... das wird sicher irgendwann gepatcht...

worüber ich besonders motze is das kaum jemand auf der seite der ordnung zockt -.-
wir sind meist weit unterlegen -.- oder campen in nem keep(hab ich letztens erleben müssen) bis ihr alles eingenommen habt...
ich fands sehr langweilig und extrem feige :/ (was auch der grund war wieso ich dann off bin... hab ja keine zeit 4 std in nem keep rum zu eiern)

ich fand auf seiten der zerstörung hat sichs leichter gelevelt... (mag sein das es daran lag das der Squigtreiba vielleicht besser levelt)

ein vorteil fällt mir noch ein... die Ordnung hat ne schönere Hauptstadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dafür ist die ordnung aber auch ne Rassisten seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also alles in allem ist alles unfair und wieder fair... man kann sich wochenlang aufregen aber es wird sich nur was ändern wenn man nicht die selben fehler macht...

tipp von mir... die heiler etwas auseinander stehen lassen so hat der löwe kein massen ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gegen das heranziehen gibts leider keine möglichkeit was zu machen... find das besonders unfair... habs als Squiggi auch oft erleben müssen und es ist echt kacka... aber man findet sich damit ab... den dafür kann wieder ein anderer char was besonderes auf der zerstörungsseite...


----------



## DerTingel (19. Januar 2009)

Llandaro schrieb:


> dafür kann der Zelot alle wegschleudern und das dauernd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8579
also nix mit dauernd. finde den skill zwar selber genial, aber wirklich oft kann man den nicht benutzen, da die reichweite extrem gering ist, und da er 20ap/sekunde kostet. die kann man nicht mal eben entbehren. dann wären da noch die 26sek abklingzeit, und dass der skill sehr weit im skillbaum "pfad der dunklen riten" ist, man ihn also nur hat, wenn man auf ae geskillt ist.
mfg


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (19. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Zu 1 ..Das kann der Hexenjäger auch nicht ..ich spiele einen.
> 
> Zu 2... Naund der Magus kann dick Ae Alle anziehen Maschinist ned....
> 
> ...



Mein Main ist ein 40er weißer löwe
um eins mal klarzustellen:

Der Sprungangriff ist ein skill im Talentbaum des Jägers und hat 15 sek abklingzeit man kann 65fuß weit springen.
und das ist überhaupt nicht overpowered.


Und weiße löwen haben KEINEN Knockback!!!!

Syane &#9829; ich mag dich  

aber Gerüchte muss man halt aus dem weg räumen :>


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

Nukulum schrieb:


> Hallo Ordnung,
> 1. Hexenjäger dürfen Türen von Burgen knacken, Hexenkriegerinnen aber nicht (funzt nicht)
> 2. Der weiße Löwe darf unsere Heiler über ein ganzes Fussballfeld rüber schmeissen, der Chaosbarbar kann das nur ab 65 Fuß
> 3. Der weiße Löwe darf unsere Heiler beliebig oft anspringen, das kann keine Karriere der Zerstörung
> 4. In der Schlangenpassage dürfen wir nicht in die Nähe Eures Schiffes weil die Champs uns instant killen, unsere Champs stehen nur rum, egal was Ihr macht.



Also.
1. Hexenjäger können das auch nicht.
2. Dafür kann man den Löwen (das Pet) töten, bevor es das Ziel erreicht.
3. Schön für ihn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Wird sicher behoben.


Manche finden auch, die Hexenkriegerinnen sind op. (Ein Hexenjäger kann aber eine Hexenkriegerin genau so gut töten)

Edit: fullquote entfernt
       @ Kamui_Shiro: Bist du der Kamui Shiro? Also wurdest du gebannt?


----------



## Helrok (19. Januar 2009)

Nukulum schrieb:


> 4. In der Schlangenpassage dürfen wir nicht in die Nähe Eures Schiffes weil die Champs uns instant killen, unsere Champs stehen nur rum, egal was Ihr macht.


zu den ersten drei sachen kann ich nichts sagen, ich spiele diese klassen nicht - es gab ja auch schon hinreichende aussagen dazu.
zu den nicht funktionierenden wachen aber folgendes: ich stand in einem warcamp neben zwei champion-wachen, war gerade dabei, jemandem eine antwort zu tippen und fiel innerhalb von 2 sekunden um. was war passiert?
zwei hexenkriegerinnen haben mich, ohne dass die wachen reagiert haben, im warcamp umgehauen. das passiert somit nicht nur in szenarien, sondern auch in der "normalen" spielwelt.

wird mit sicherheit geändert werden, so schlimm ist das zumal in szenarien auch nicht.



Nukulum schrieb:


> Alle, die hier mit Beleidigungen o. ä. reagieren (davon gibts ja hier genug) haben bekanntlich einen kindlichen Geist, bzw. kommen mit ihrem Leben nicht klar weil se Arbeitslos sind o. ä.


du forderst hier die leute auf, höflich zu sein - zeitgleich beleidigst du aber jeden schon mal präventiv? also bitte...



Nukulum schrieb:


> Hexenjäger können Schlösser knacken. Haben schon welche in Burgen überrascht


ich sags mal so: wenn man nach einem erfolgreichen burg-raid nicht die burg und den burghof absucht, kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass sich jemand versteckt und dann dort drin sein unwesen treibt. 
eventuell mal daran gedacht? kommt in letzter zeit sogar immer häufiger vor. nicht immer gleich das schlimmste vermuten...


----------



## Long_Wolf (19. Januar 2009)

Kamui_Shiro schrieb:


> Mein Main ist ein 40er weißer löwe
> um eins mal klarzustellen:
> 
> Der Sprungangriff ist ein skill im Talentbaum des Jägers und hat 15 sek abklingzeit man kann 65fuß weit springen.
> ...


Es sorgt aber dafür das der Wl wen anspringt auf ihm rumhackt, und wenn dann 3 Leute den Wl auffressen wollen hüpft er schon wieder woanders hin... rinse repeat


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (19. Januar 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Es sorgt aber dafür das der Wl wen anspringt auf ihm rumhackt, und wenn dann 3 Leute den Wl auffressen wollen hüpft er schon wieder woanders hin... rinse repeat



und was ist daran overpowered? was kannst du alles?
fangen wir mal da an.


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (19. Januar 2009)

Wo wir hier grad so schon rumheulen.

Was ist eigentlich mit dem "Durch Wände schiessen" von NPC ? (Dämonen, Kannonen des Maschinisten)
Warum ist das Pet des WL ein "Monster" und kann an Wänden hinauf klettern ?
Warum bekommt die Ordnung ihre 'Kick' Fähigkeiten 10 LVL vor der Zerstörung ?
Warum funktioniert "Kümmerlinge schützen" (Schwarz Ork) nicht" ?
Warum ist der Skill "Atem des Tzeentch" (Zelot) nicht funktionsfähig ? (Gegner wiedersteht öffter als geplant)
Warum kann ich das Ziel genau vor mir nicht mit <TAB> anwählen ?
Warum sind die Buffs in "Echtzeit" und nicht in "Speilzeit" ?
Warum hab ich jetzt was vergessen ?


Ach und schöne Grüsse von den GM. Sie wissen das Ordnung in unteren LvL im Vorteil ist. Aussage GM "Das relativert sich aber bis 40"
Tja, da gingen mir dann doch die Argumente wegen Sprachlosigkeit aus ...


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (19. Januar 2009)

Argap_the_Shaman schrieb:


> Warum ist das Pet des WL ein "Monster" und kann an Wänden hinauf klettern ?



weil es in WoW genau so is und da weint auch keiner rum also nimm dir ein beispiel.*

*edit: achsooo ok


----------



## Senubirath (19. Januar 2009)

Ich denke er meint das ironisch im bezug auf den ganzen thread hier


----------



## Patso (19. Januar 2009)

bei dem dummen löwenpet da is halt das problem da gibts / gabs dann ne taktik da macht der spieler 10 sekunden lang 50%mehr schaden wen das pet stirbt das is das problem...


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (19. Januar 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> bei dem dummen löwenpet da is halt das problem da gibts / gabs dann ne taktik da macht der spieler 10 sekunden lang 50%mehr schaden wen das pet stirbt das is das problem...



dummes löwenpet??? ich geb dir gleich du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und die taktik ist prima uund ist loretechnisch auch sehr wichtig Das ist die Rache des Hochelfen das sein löwe starb!

und die taktik ist auch schlecht zu timen das  du genau in dem moment umswitcht.


----------



## Tikume (19. Januar 2009)

Halten wir fest: Jede Seite heult, hat aber nicht so wirklich ne Ahnung was die andere Seite überhaupt so kann und wo deren Probleme liegen.
Damit ist der Thread nur ein weiterer total sinnfreier "Ihr seid aber so owerpowered"-Thread von denen es in Daoc Zeiten schon tausende gab und von denen es auch in Warhammer noch tausende geben wird.

Das Problem ist, dass ein Spieler erst denkt dass etwas balanced wäre wenn der eigene Char/die eigene Seite in Wirklichkeit übermächtig ist.

Vielleicht sollte man mal einen 4 wöchigen Rollentausch einführen von Zeit zu Zeit zwecks Spielererziehung.


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (19. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Halten wir fest: Jede Seite heult, hat aber nicht so wirklich ne Ahnung was die andere Seite überhaupt so kann und wo deren Probleme liegen.
> Damit ist der Thread nur ein weiterer total sinnfreier "Ihr seid aber so owerpowered"-Thread von denen es in Daoc Zeiten schon tausende gab und von denen es auch in Warhammer noch tausende geben wird.
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass ein Spieler erst denkt dass etwas balanced wäre wenn der eigene Char/die eigene Seite in Wirklichkeit übermächtig ist.
> ...



/SIGN

ich als weißer löwe bin bei OP flames ja eines der hauptopfer
und alles nur wegen fehlinformationen.


----------



## DeeeRoy (19. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal einen 4 wöchigen Rollentausch einführen von Zeit zu Zeit zwecks Spielererziehung.



Ich habe mit einem Kumpel angefangen, auf einem anderen Server die gegnerische Fraktion zu spielen. Nur aus einem Grund! Und zwar deren schwächen und Spielweisen kenne zu lernen, um Sie besser bekämpfen zu können...

Das machen wir natürlich nur nebenbei und bleiben bei unseren Hauptchars aber es ist wirklich sehr interessant, seinen Gegner zu spielen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (19. Januar 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> AE-Knockdown haben der CB und der Auserkorene. Das hat keine Klasse auf Orderseite soweit ich weis.



Sonnenritter.


----------



## Healy/Averland (19. Januar 2009)

Nukulum schrieb:


> Hallo Ordnung,
> 
> würde gerne erfahren, wo Ihr Euch benachteiligt fühlt. Aber erst mal erzählen ich Euch worüber wir Zerstörer uns so beschweren. Ihr dürft gerne meine "whinepoints" kritisieren (bitte mit vernünftigen Argumenten).
> 
> ...



1.Funktioniert bei beiden nicht!
2+3 Das ist die gute alte wow taktik jedes Quartall andere klasse imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , zurzeit ist es halt weißer löwe & squiqtreiba
4. In den Punkt hast du sowas von recht -.-


----------



## Ragnatazz (19. Januar 2009)

Nukulum schrieb:


> Alle, die hier mit Beleidigungen o. ä. reagieren (davon gibts ja hier genug) haben bekanntlich einen kindlichen Geist, bzw. kommen mit ihrem Leben nicht klar weil se Arbeitslos sind o. ä.


also zu dem thread ansich möchte ich nichts sagen, nur zu der oben zitierten aussage.
du selber hast keine lust auf beleidigungen und machst selber hier eine echt krasse aussage. für dich sind also leute, die aus irgendeinem dir sicherlich nicht ersichtlichem grund arbeitlos geworden sind gleichzusetzen mit idioten, die im leben "nichts" gebacken kriegen. meinst du nicht, dass du mit der aussage genau das machst, was du selber nicht willst? du beleidigst damit menschen, die sicherlich eine sehr schwere phase im leben durchmachen, weil sie ihre arbeit verloren haben. schon mal dran gedacht, dass viele heutzutage arbeitslos sind, weil ihre firmen pleite gegangen sind, oder aus gesundheitlichen gründen nicht mehr arbeiten können...ich denke mal, dass arbeitslosigkeit nicht immer gleich faulheit bedeutet und finde es sehr schade, dass du diese leute alle über einen kamm scherrst. vielleicht denkst du mal drüber nach und verstehst dann wie ich das meine. das ist nämlich keine art von beleidigung was ich hier mache. ich möchte nur leuten wie dir die augen öffnen und darauf hinweisen, dass arbeitslosigkeit nicht immer bedeutet, dass man im leben nicht klar kommt. klar gibt es auch die andere seite, die es geniesst vom staat zu leben. es ist aber eindeutig falsch alle zu verurteilen. es gibt immer solche und solche. ich kann ja auch nicht sagen alle ausländer sind schlecht, nur weil ich vielleicht ein problem mit "einem" habe. also überleg doch demnächst einfach mal, was du da so schreibst.
mfg Ragnatazz


----------



## Morainne (19. Januar 2009)

1. Funktioniert bei beiden nicht
2. Der Weiße Löwe hält kaum was aus! Wenn ich gegen Spieler spiele die eine Ahnung haben, ist der Löwe instant down bevor der auch nur in der Nähe von irgendjemanden kommt!
3. Ne ist toll ja....
4. Das ist bei beiden genau gleich, mir als Ordnungsspieler kommts auch oft genug so vor als würden unsere Wachen genau gar nix machen...

Und jetzt kommts, mich stört genau gar nix an meinen Destro Gegnern, mich stört der Schamane nicht der sowieso alles nebenbei wegheilt, mich stört der Jünger nicht der dmg rausrotzt wie sau und nebenbei auch noch alles wegheilt, mich stören die Maguse nicht die alles ansaugen was bei drei nicht aufm baum ist, mich stören die Chosen nicht, die ich nicht mal ankratzen kann, mich stören die Hexenkriegerinnen nicht die sowieso alles übelst imbar umroxxern, mich stört nicht mal das immer mindestens 6 davon in einem Szenario sind, mich stört einfach gar nix! Und ich versteh noch viel weniger was es hier zu heulen gibt...Weil Warhammer ist ein Multiplayer Spiel, du bist nie alleine in einem Szenario oder sonst wo, lernt zusammen zu spielen und alles wird gut!!!!


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (19. Januar 2009)

Morainne schrieb:


> 1. Funktioniert bei beiden nicht
> 2. Der Weiße Löwe hält kaum was aus! Wenn ich gegen Spieler spiele die eine Ahnung haben, ist der Löwe instant down bevor der auch nur in der Nähe von irgendjemanden kommt!
> 3. Ne ist toll ja....
> 4. Das ist bei beiden genau gleich, mir als Ordnungsspieler kommts auch oft genug so vor als würden unsere Wachen genau gar nix machen...
> ...



Absolutes /sign Herr Kollege.

und in Fuerstenfeld bin ich aufgewachsen hehe


----------



## Nukulum (19. Januar 2009)

Der Satz, den hier einige Leute als beleidigend empfinden soll selbiges bewirken. Intelligente Menschen werden sich aber nicht angesprochen fühlen, weil sie sofort erkennen, welche Sorte Mensch gemeint ist.

Im Übrigen finde ich es amüsant, mit welchen Argumenten einige der Ordnung versuchen, meine Argumente zu egalisieren. Argumente wie "ein CB hat AE Knock back" will ich hören. Davon lass ich mich überzeugen. 

Aber was soll denn sowas wie "Ihr könnt den Löwen töten"?? Das würde nämlich bedeuten das 12 Leute gegen 13 Leute spielen, zumal gleiche mehrere Spieler sich mit "Spieler nr. 13" befassen müssten.

Ich bedanke mich bei denen, die hier darum bemüht sind, konstruktive Kritik zu bringen und erwarte mit diesem Thread einen Austausch an Informationen über das Balancing.


----------



## Hugonator (19. Januar 2009)

Nukulum schrieb:


> Das sind die Punkte, die mir in diesem Augenblick so einfallen. Es gibt sicherlich noch mehr (hier ist der Rest der Zerstörung gefragt).



so dann will ich auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erzmagier können ihre Heilungen auf einen ziel um 60% erhöhen  und wenn das ziel nur noch 25% live hat noch mal um 40%. Das kann keine Destro Heiler, dazu noch die 10%crit Taktik aber die kann der Schami auch. 

Dann der Sigmarprister kann seine Gruppe mit maximal +80 live buffen kann auch kein destro. 

Dann noch der BW, er hat einen sehr effektiven Heilungs debuff und dann noch die Moral2 Fähigkeit die 5sek alle ziele in 30 fuss betäubt. Wobei dafür den BW kein Schattenmesser und die Fähigkeit mit jeden ae sein ziel zu kicken. (sehr effektive um Leute von der Burgmauer zu schmeißen)

Das sind so meine Punkte die mir bei Order aufgefallen ist, wobei der Order sicherlich andere Punkte bei uns auffallen.


----------



## Faile - Hergig (19. Januar 2009)

Lassts doch gut sein.
Jede Seite hat ein paar Dinge die die Gegenseite so nicht hat... 
Ich als HJ würde mir auch manchmal wünschen einen Finisher zu haben der alle Gegner kurz umkickt... Hab ich aber nicht und gut is.
Manchmal hätte ich auch gern den Burst einer HK... Aber auch den hab ich nicht...
Ich hab auch keine Taktik die meinen Crit-Schaden erhöht und ich bekomme auch nicht pro Anschuldigung 3% Crit-Chance... Na und?
Dafür hab ich andere Dinge, die die HK bestimmt gerne hätte.
Und so ists bei anderen Klassen auch... 

Der WL-Spieler kennt bestimmt genug Situationen in denen er sein "Gegner anspringen" liebend gerne gegen dern Knockdown vom CB tauschen würd und umgekehrt.

Nehmt die Fähigkeiten die ihr habt und macht das beste draus... Und wenn die Wiese auf der anderen Seite doch grüner aussieht, dann rerollt... aber spätetens auf 40 werdet ihr merken, dass es doch nciht so toll ist wie es auf den ersten Blick wirkte. ;-)


----------



## Flexaroni (19. Januar 2009)

Sangeet schrieb:


> Lol, schon wieder. Wir gewinnen. Es ist nur so, dass die Ordnung mal ein Kinderspiel für uns sind und beim nächsten mal soviel dmg machen das Chaosbarbaren innerhalb einer Sekunde "platzen". Gleichzeitig wid heftigst geheilt. Es passt halt nicht. Da Ihr sowieso nur hier seid um anderen Leuten vor den Kopf zu stoßen weil ihr im RL nichts hinbekommt, mache ich hiermit nen Abschluss und werde diese Seite nicht mehr besuchen.



what the fuck? was willst du damit sagen? das frisst mich auf


----------



## BiTburGer2002 (20. Januar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach Thread mit Ziel "rumtrollen".

Bugs gibts auf jeder Seite. Gute und schlechte Skills gibts auf jeder Seite. Gut designte und schlecht designte Chars gibts auf jeder Seite. Balancing ist noch nicht perfekt. Daran arbeiten Leute die wissen was sie tun.

Punkt.


An den TE: Sehr informativ in diesem Zusammenhang: Die Foren auf www.warhammeralliance.com. Als Tip: Schau mal in die Schattenkrieger und Erzmagier Foren. Ich kopier hier mal spasseshalber die Bug Liste vom SK rein - die ist drei Seiten lang. Wenn du das für deinen Char auch hast, dann können wir gemeinsam rumheulen. 

Bug Liste SK


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (20. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich die Liste so lese, kommt mir auch die Erklärung in den Sinn, warum es in WAR keine Duelle gibt.
Wer weiss denn was da noch alles rauskommt .....


----------



## Jaimewolf (20. Januar 2009)

Nukulum schrieb:


> Der Satz, den hier einige Leute als beleidigend empfinden soll selbiges bewirken. Intelligente Menschen werden sich aber nicht angesprochen fühlen, weil sie sofort erkennen, welche Sorte Mensch gemeint ist.
> 
> Ich bedanke mich bei denen, die hier darum bemüht sind, konstruktive Kritik zu bringen und erwarte mit diesem Thread einen Austausch an Informationen über das Balancing.



Oh mein Gott. Spätestens nach deiner obigen Aussage erklärt es sich, warum der Nationalsozialismus oder andere Grausamkeiten in der menschlichen Geschichte zum Teil so gut funktionieren konnten.

Du möchtest sachlich und klar argumentieren und und unter diesen Gesichtspunkten eine basierende Diskussion führen, währenddessen du selber mit Vorurteilen und diskriminierenden Herabsetzungen um dich wirfst? Die Vor- und Nachteile der Fraktionen in Warhammer Online werden von dir durch gesellschaftspolitische Verunglimpfungen erklärt, wenn sich andere nicht deiner Meinung anschließen?

Des Weiteren nennst du das Bilden und Verbreiten von Diskriminierung und Vorturteilen sowie das Tolerieren von Beleidigungen intelligentes Verhalten? Nur traurig für dich, dass die Natur bei der Verteilung ihrer Gaben nicht die Einteilung der Menschen in Klassen oder Schichten berücksichtigt.

Falls du etwas über unsere Gesellschaft hinzulernen möchtest: *Klick*


----------



## Ronma (20. Januar 2009)

Nukulum schrieb:


> Hallo Ordnung,
> 
> würde gerne erfahren, wo Ihr Euch benachteiligt fühlt. Aber erst mal erzählen ich Euch worüber wir Zerstörer uns so beschweren. Ihr dürft gerne meine "whinepoints" kritisieren (bitte mit vernünftigen Argumenten).
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Boah ey...




1.) Der Schadensvergleich von Hexenkriegerinnen zu Hexenjägern is ein absoluter Witz. Hexenkriegerinnen machen im RvR doppelt so viel Schaden! mhm... ja genau!

2.) Jünger des Khaines dürfen auch mehr dmg output von sich geben, selbst bei heil skillung als die lieben Sigmapriester!^^

3.) Es gibt Burgen wie das Südkeep in Praag, wo die Zerstörung den kürzeren Weg dorthin hat oder das Südkeep in Kadrintal, wo der Hintereingang direkt 10 m vom Kriegslager der Zerstörung weg is!

4.) Die jeweilige Schubsen Fähigkeit funktioniert bei den meisten Ordnungsklassen überhaupt nich richtig. Zu oft geht's in leere, während ihr Zerstöries uns dauernd vor den Zug schmeissen wollt!

5.) Zauberer zu Feuerzauberer is mal auch ein Drittel mehr Schadensunterschied!

6.) Ihr habt die besser gestylten Instanzen in der Stadt und teilweise echt besser gestyle Questzonen! Jedesmal wenn ich auf eure Seite rüber reite, um kurz paar Funitems und Titel abzugreifen, denk ich mir: "Ui, der Look hier is aber Stylisch!"

Wir drüben auf der Ordnung haben in der Stadt voll die monotonen Inzen und so sehen auch manche Quest Zonen aus... Voll trist und öde! Lieblos dahin geklatscht!

7.) Ihr habt um 2, 3 Sekunden den kürzeren Weg zum Feuerfussball in Tor Anroc!

8.) Ihr seid zu viele!^^


Immer wenn ich an diese Kritikpunkte denke, fang ich ganz schrecklich an zu waynen und bin dann immer so drauf:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Nukulum schrieb:


> Alle, die hier *mit Beleidigungen o. ä. reagieren (davon gibts ja hier genug) haben bekanntlich einen kindlichen Geist*, bzw. *kommen mit ihrem Leben nicht klar weil se Arbeitslos sind o. ä.*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ähm... Irgendwie is dieser Satz ein Schuß ins eigene Bein vom Sinn der Aussage her und dem was damit eigentlich beabsichtigt war...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da kenn ich aber auch wat: "Ey du, komm ma mit deinem Leben klar, un abä auch mit deine Haare!"^^


----------



## zadros (20. Januar 2009)

@Thread:

Mich stört ausschließlich das gespringe vom WL dass scheinbar KEINEN cooldown hat oder verbugt ist, denn gestern ist ein WL ( hab ich mal gemeldet ) dauerhaft von einem zum anderen gesprungen - immer hin und her
Und natürlich, dass der Löwe trotz "aus Reichweite laufen" immernoch pullt und das auf 150+ Fuß...

Was auch stört ist, dass sigmarpriester und Jünger des Khaine seit dem letzten patch bezogen auf ihre resistenz bzw Rüstung viel zu viel Heilungs + Schadensoutput haben. Da kann ich meinen Zelot einpacken, denn der heilt um längen weniger und kann nichts vertragen.

Ansonsten finde ich das Spiel relativ balanced.

@Ronma:
Deine Posts sind zu oversized ... weniger Videos ( keine ) und weniger smileys würden den lesefluss entscheidend verbessern.


----------



## Pink_Kirby (20. Januar 2009)

Solange es zwei gegeneinander stehende Fraktionen gibt, wird es immer Threads geben, dass die andere Fraktion Vorteile hat und das sie besser ist und so weiter. Man würde sicher weiter heulen wenn die Gegenklassen 1 zu 1 übernommen würden wären.

Derzeit ist es so:
Destro hat auf manchen Gebieten Vorteile, Order hat auf manchen Gebieten Vorteile.

Keine Fraktion ist der anderen total überlegen





> 1. Hexenjäger dürfen Türen von Burgen knacken, Hexenkriegerinnen aber nicht (funzt nicht)


Nein, beim Hexenjäger funktioniert es auch nicht



> 2. Der weiße Löwe darf unsere Heiler über ein ganzes Fussballfeld rüber schmeissen, der Chaosbarbar kann das nur ab 65 Fuß


Die Länge ist übertrieben, aber Nachteile wie zB. das die Aktion durch das Pet läuft und nicht direkt über die Person. Es gibt derzeit sehr viele Möglichkeiten Fetch zu kontern. Gegen gut eingespielte Stammgruppen ist es nahezu unmöglich jemanden zu fetchen. Außerdem ist es nicht so, dass man einfach hinter die Heiler stellt und aus 150 ft. jemanden fetcht. Das klappt nur gegen Random Groups. 

Dennoch sind alle 4 Pulls im Spiel übertrieben und greifen zu stark ins Spielgeschehen ein.


Zu dem: Wieso hat der Löwe das und der Chaosbarbar hat das nicht? Der Löwe könnte hier am besten meckern.

Der Löwe hat:
 -Deutlich weniger CC. Kein AoE-Knockdown, kein AoE-Disorient, kein Disarm und das meiste vom CC läuft über das Pet, was einen deutlichen Nachteil darstellt. Das einzige CC, das über das Herrchen läuft ist ein Snare, ein buggy Moral1-Root und durch Taktik ein Single Target Disorient. 
 -auf den gleichen Fähigkeiten 25-33% höhere AP-Kosten und rund 33% weniger Grundschaden. Das kommt durch das Pet. Leider ist das Pet buggy und es lebt sehr kurz. Stirbt dauernd durch Random AoE. Kein Wunder wenn das Ding nur 2000 HP und nahezu keine Ressis besitzt. Ist wohl der Hauptgrund, warum >80% der Löwen auf meinem Server als Loner rumlaufen....
 -deutlich schlechtere Bäume und nahezu keine Möglichkeiten vernünftig AoE-Schaden zu machen.

Ich seh dauernd Chaosbarbaren sich fragen wieso der Löwe Fetch und Pounce hat. Dann frag ich mich wieso der Löwe die oben genannten Sachen nicht hat. Wieso denn nicht?


PS: Wieso hat Order 3 AoE-Disorients und Order hat überhaupt keinen (OK, einer, aber der ist buggy und funktioniert nicht)


Läuft doch immer aufs gleiche heraus. Will man tatsächlich, dass alle Klassen von Order/Destro 1 zu 1 gespiegelt sind? Natürlich muss man vieles balancieren, aber dann wird ja immer noch geheult. Auch egal.


----------



## zadros (20. Januar 2009)

Pink_Kirby schrieb:


> PS: Wieso hat Order 3 AoE-Disorients und Order hat überhaupt keinen (OK, einer, aber der ist buggy und funktioniert nicht)



Du kennst deine Fraktion nicht gut genug oder die Leute auf deinem Server skillen nicht bis hin zum disorient ( was der Chaosbarbar auch machen muss :-) )


----------



## Ashgard (20. Januar 2009)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott. Spätestens nach deiner obigen Aussage erklärt es sich, warum der Nationalsozialismus oder andere Grausamkeiten in der menschlichen Geschichte zum Teil so gut funktionieren konnten.



Godwins Law, you loose.

Zurück zum Thema: In den letzen offenen Schlachten waren eindeutig mehr Chaosbarbaren als Weisse Löwen unterwegs und wir 
Erzmagier sind dauernd gepulled worden.... Meiner Meinung nach gehört bei beiden Klassen ein gewaltiger Cooldown auf diese
Skills (mind. 1 Minute).


----------



## Rorgak (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nun ja solche Themen werde ja von jedem anders, eben aus seiner Sicht wahrgenommen. Ist ja nur menschlich.

Was ich prinzipiell nicht gut finde ist das rausziehen der Leute durch den Löwen, gut man kann noch was dagegen tun abspotten umhauen, und durch den chaosbarbar. Ich finde es passt nicht rein. Ist aber meine perönliche Meinung.

Was ich viel schlimmer finde, aus sicht der Tankspieler, dass die leichten DDs wie Hexenkriergerin / Hexenjäger die Rüstung ignorieren können. Da fände ich es persönlich besser das sie leichte Rüssi zu 75%, mittlere Rüssi zu 50% und schwere Rüssi nur zu 25% ignorieren könnten. Meine Meinung worüber gerne diskutiert werden kann.

Nun zu meinen Spielerfahrungen habe nen 40er Schwarzork und nen momentanen 27er Eisenbrecher. JA und ich muss bei der Zerstörungsseite egal ob aus BO oder IB sicht sagen, wenn die Destro nicht zigfach überlegen, sei es durch Masse oder durch 40er in Massen, dann rennen sie schneller als man reiten kann. Sie lassen von verteidigten Burgen ab, stellen sich seltenst den Schlachten. Mit meinem BO ist mir das aufgefallen, dass die Ordnung viel verbissener Defft auch wenn es keine / kaum chancen gibts man kämpft anstatt zu sagen, gehen wir halt woanders hin.

So nun meine persönliche Kritik an den JdKs: 1. ihr macht zuviel Schaden, und heilt euch zustark, mir fehlt da die Unterscheidung wenn einer auf Schaden bzw. Heilung geskilt ist. Heilung ==> deutlich weniger Schaden; Schaden-Skillung ==> deultich schwächere Heilung. Dann wärs ok ;-).


----------



## Slaycharly (20. Januar 2009)

Morainne schrieb:


> mich stören die Chosen nicht, die ich nicht mal ankratzen kann,



Hm,...dann scheine ich der mieseste Tank der Welt zu sein....hatte die Tage mit nem WL in Kadrintal eine 1on1 Begegnung,..der hat mich mehr als nur gekratzt^^, erst als er in Runde 4 sein Pet weggenommen hat konnt ich ihn killen..... 

War witzig und mal was neues,..bin ihm dann später auch nochma im RVR begegnet,..allerdings nicht alleine,..gott lag er schnell im Staub^^

Der Löwenziehskill is aber echt bissl assi^^ seit dem ich das erste mal von so nem Mistviech gezogen wurd sind die mein Maintarget wenn ich sie rennen sehe (und sie 40! sind^^)

An alle hier, weniger whinen....zock auch die Gegenseite auf Averland (also Order) um mal besser zu verstehen wie ihr so tickt *g*. Macht enorm Spass so ein BW^^


----------



## BiTburGer2002 (20. Januar 2009)

Der Rausziehskill auf der Zerstörungs-Seite ist ebenfalls voller Bugs - die Reichweite beträgt weit mehr als 65 Fuss. Es ist schon mehrfach vorgekommen das die entsprechende Klasse auf Zerstörungs Seite (Name gerade entfallen) ihren Skill gestartet hat und sich dieser weder durch weglaufen > 65 Fuss (sichtbar an Skillleiste für eigene Skills mit 65 Fuss Reichweite) oder durch weggicken des entsprechenden Angreifers hat umgehen lassen. 

Das sollte endlich mal gefixt werden. Am liebsten wärs mir allerdings, die ganzen "Rauszieh" und "Ansaug" Skills ersatzlos zu streichen. Auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Ronma (20. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> @Ronma:
> Deine Posts sind zu oversized ... weniger Videos ( keine ) und weniger smileys würden den lesefluss entscheidend verbessern.



Ja ich weiß, die Video's nehmen zu großen Platz ein. Ich bekomm's aber nich hin, die Video's kleiner anzeigen zu lassen, hab schon 4, 5 BB Code FAQs durch und dieses size=faktor x .../size geht nur bei Text, aber nich bei Video's. Wenn ich nur wüsste wie würd ich die Dinger nur 1/4 so groß anzeigen lassen. Dabei find ich doch, passen die Video's von Stefan Raab super für manche Situationen oder Gefühlslagen *heul* genau wie die Smei-lee's.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nukulum (20. Januar 2009)

Na da hab ich ja ne ganz schöne Welle gerissen.

Mal abgesehen von der teilweise berechtigten Kritik aufgrund meiner letzten Aussage, hat hier ein Austausch zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung stattgefunden.

Zu meiner Aussage über die Leute, die mit ihrem "Leben nicht klar kommen": ich habe schon einmal einen ähnlichen Thread in diesem Forum eröffnet. Dort hatte ich nach möglichen Buffs der Ordnung Ausschau gehalten. Es ging darum, dass die Ordnung mal eher schwach war und beim nächsten mal unbesiegbar. Bei diesem Thread wurde ich ständig von Anderen Leuten grundlos beleidigt (ka warum Einige sich an sowas hochziehen). Deshalb habe ich bei dieser Eröffnung "präventiv" diesen Leuten einfach mal gedroht. Wer öfters in diesem Forum seine Blicke schweifen lässt, weiß von welchen Leuten ich gerade schreibe.

Leider habe ich auf diese Weise auch "Unschuldige" angegriffen (selbstverständlich gibt es Leute, die für ihre Arbeitslosigkeit nichts können usw.). Das Problem ist ganz einfach, dass meine "Lieblinge" aus der Masse kommen, rumschreien und wieder in der Masse untertauchen. Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt keine Lust, mit dem Finger auf jeden dieser Schreiber zeigen zu müssen (hatte ich beim letzten Thread getan).

Jetzt noch zu den "das ist ein Whinethread" Leuten. Was soll der Unsinn?? Wers nicht lesen will, soll weggucken. Ich (und viele andere auch) wollen hier aber über Vor und Nachteile der Zerstörung und der Ordnung diskutieren. Dieser Thread ist absolut berechtigt. Im Übrigen könnte ich auch ne Menge drauf verwetten, dass Mythic und co. ihre Scouts haben, die Foren abklappern um vielleicht zwischendurch mal in Erfahrung zu bringen, wo Verbesserungen in Erwägung gezogen werden könnten. 

Ich will nicht, dass wir wie Wow enden. Doch ein weißer Löwe darf ruhig etwas gestutzt werden (z.B, mit cd). Da wird mir die komplette Zerstörung und garantiert auch viele von der Ordnung (wenn Ihr mal tief in Euer Innerstes schaut^^) zustimmen.


----------



## Lunafire (20. Januar 2009)

Nukulum schrieb:


> Hallo Ordnung,
> 
> würde gerne erfahren, wo Ihr Euch benachteiligt fühlt. Aber erst mal erzählen ich Euch worüber wir Zerstörer uns so beschweren. Ihr dürft gerne meine "whinepoints" kritisieren (bitte mit vernünftigen Argumenten).
> 
> ...


----------



## Maguerita (20. Januar 2009)

Nukulum schrieb:


> Ich will nicht, dass wir wie Wow enden. Doch ein weißer Löwe darf ruhig etwas gestutzt werden (z.B, mit cd). Da wird mir die komplette Zerstörung und garantiert auch viele von der Ordnung (wenn Ihr mal tief in Euer Innerstes schaut^^) zustimmen.



Ich möchte auch nicht, dass wir wie in wow werden, aber du fängst damit an und schreist nach einen Nerf für den weißen Löwen. 

Das folgende bezieht sich jetzt nicht auf den TE:
Ich habe in mein Inneres geschaut und entdeckt, dass ich mich frage wieso eigentlich immer die Ordnung generft werden muss und nur sehr selten die Zerstörung? Erst die Maschinisten, dann die Feuerzauberer und nun die weißen Löwen, von denen es ja so reichlich welche gibt. Ich warte schon gespannt auf den Tag, wo die Leute anfangen nach Nerfs für die Erzmagier schreien, weil dieser zu stark ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Für Leute die mit ihrer Klasse und deren Fähigkeiten nicht zurechtkommen, ist es immer einfacher den anderen die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben, anstatt eine Klasse zu wählen die ihnen mehr liegt. 
Zum Anfang hat doch die Masse der Zerstörungspieler einfach alles überrollt, so dass sich einige nicht mit ihrer Klasse ausseinander gesetzt haben und das rächt sich jetzt. Anstatt zu jammern und nach Nerfs zu schreien, sollten diese Spieler einfach mal üben und sich neue Taktiken überlegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich habe aber den Eindruck sie wollen es nur weiterhin bequem haben, doch die Zeiten sind nun mal vorbei.

Auf Helmgart war es gestern abend ausgeglichen, da sind so einige Warbands aufeinander geprallt. Mal haben wir sie auseinandergenommen, mal sie uns. Die Balance zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung ist in meinen Augen vorhanden.

mfG


----------



## Ennart (20. Januar 2009)

Ohh ich liebe solche Treads kann man hier sammeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann fange ich auch mal an. 
Der Jünger des Kain macht mehr Schaden als mein Sigmarpriester.
Der Zelot kann sich auf heilen spezialisieren, der Runenpriester nicht (finde ich voll unfähr).
Ritter des Sonnenordens sehen aus wie Transen in Rüstung, Auserkorende wie dumme Muckitypen. (auch voll fies).

Ahh ich könnte hier noch Stunden schreiben, aber es hat wohl keinen Sinn. Deshalb spiele ich Fröhlich weiter mit den Vorteilen und Nachteilen die meine Klasse hat. Vielleicht sollte einige das auch machen oder mal die Klasse antesten die er für IMBA hält und dann Feststellen das sie doch nicht so Super sind.
Gerade weiße Löwen empfinde ich im T4 als Fallobst. (die sterben auch wirklich schnell) _Keine Angst ihr Löwen ich heil euch trotzdem._

Gruß Ennart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azael_hergig (20. Januar 2009)

hi,
also über die balance der klassen kann man viel diskutieren. 

an alle WL: hört auf uns in die champions reinzuziehen! beispielsweise in der schlangenpassage. es gibt nichts schlimmeres als wenn man sich dort zum camp vorgearbeitet hat und diese verdammten WL einen in die champions reinziehen, die einen dann instant killen. das zeugt nicht von skill.


----------



## zadros (20. Januar 2009)

Ennart schrieb:


> Der Zelot kann sich auf heilen spezialisieren, der Runenpriester nicht (finde ich voll unfähr).


Wir haben alle Heals in unterschiedlichen Bäumen genau wie ihr! Das einzige was wir nicht haben sind defensive gute unterstützende Skills, die man in den Bäumen frei schalten kann ( bis auf das Ritual, das euren Runen gleich kommt )

Lerne bitte erstmal was die Klassen können bevor du dich an Kritik versuchst. Die einzigen, die ALLE heals in einem Baum haben sind Erzmagier + Schamanen


----------



## Pink_Kirby (20. Januar 2009)

> Der Zelot kann sich auf heilen spezialisieren, der Runenpriester nicht (finde ich voll unfähr).


Die Bäume und Fähigkeiten von Zeloten und Runi sind nahezu 1 zu 1 gespiegelt. Beide Klassen können sich nicht wirklich aufs Heilen konzentrieren, weil Myhtic wohl gedacht hat, dass man zur Erstellung einer Hybridklasse die Bäume mischen kann. Bei den anderen 4 Heilern gibt es ja natürlich diese Hybridklassenfähigkeit, da kann man die Bäume klar auf Heal/Damage/Support aufteilen. Beim Runi und Zeloten muss man ja natürlich Damage und Heilung mischen, so dass man schlechter heilen kann und dennoch nicht mehr Schaden macht.

Eine Schnapsidee von Seiten von Mythic. 



> Der Jünger des Kain macht mehr Schaden als mein Sigmarpriester.


Ehrlich gesagt: Sowohl Jünger als auch Siggis machen zu viel Schaden. Jeder Erzi/Schami/Runi/Zelot wird bei dem Schaden wirklich neidisch. Das ist gleichzeitig mit gutem Heal verbunden. Da wird man als Runi gleich neidisch... 



> Ritter des Sonnenordens sehen aus wie Transen in Rüstung, Auserkorende wie dumme Muckitypen. (auch voll fies).


Kommt auf den jeweiligen Geschmack an....



> Du kennst deine Fraktion nicht gut genug oder die Leute auf deinem Server skillen nicht bis hin zum disorient ( was der Chaosbarbar auch machen muss :-) )


Welche Klasse bei der Order hat einen AoE-Disorient? Mir ist nur die Taktik vom Maschinisten bei der Landmine bekannt. Derzeit ist sie verbuggt und funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Topsecret (20. Januar 2009)

Mich stört im moment nur, dass die Destros, nichts besseres zu tun haben, als mit maximumlevel in den verschiedenen T-Gebieten die Kleinen zu stressen.
Anstatt ein ausgeglichenes ORVR , sprich passende Levelranges , müssen dann immer 5 - 6 Destros mit Level 19 - 21, massenweise die Order farmen, deren Level zwischen 9 - 13 liegt.
Ich weiß ist ein RVR Server, aber sowas peinliches würde ich nicht wagen, is ja nicht so dass die die ganze Zeit dort rumrennen, nein man sieht da kommen paar Orders schnell umloggen, sonst bekommen wir die Hucke voll.
Also Daumen hoch für unsere Middenland Destros  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten passt alles und gibt nix zum whinen ^^


----------



## Ronma (20. Januar 2009)

Nukulum schrieb:


> 1.)  Bei diesem Thread wurde ich ständig von Anderen Leuten grundlos beleidigt (ka warum Einige sich an sowas hochziehen).
> 
> 2.) Jetzt noch *zu den "das ist ein Whinethread" Leuten. Was soll der Unsinn?? *Wers nicht lesen will, soll weggucken. Ich (und viele andere auch) wollen hier aber über Vor und Nachteile der Zerstörung und der Ordnung diskutieren. Dieser Thread ist absolut berechtigt. Im Übrigen könnte ich auch ne Menge drauf verwetten, dass Mythic und co. ihre Scouts haben, die Foren abklappern um vielleicht zwischendurch mal in Erfahrung zu bringen, wo Verbesserungen in Erwägung gezogen werden könnten.
> 
> 3.) Ich will nicht, dass wir wie Wow enden.



Zu 1.) Eijo, wat erwarteste in nem Forum von einer öffentlichen Community wie Buffed.de eine hat? Grundlose Beleidigungen kommen hier doch meist von diesen 11...ELF schreienden Roxxor-Powner-Imba-Kiddies: "Ich own euch alle weg ihr Kackboons!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Frage is halt, ob's da Sinn macht sich sowas zu Herzen zu nehmen oder solche Kiddies nich einfach links liegen zu lassen. Damit die Damen und Herren Forenmods auch ma wat zu schaffen haben, gibt's in Notlösungsfällen immer noch den "melden" Button in den Posts. Bzw. moderieren hier den WAR Bereich die GOA'ult von Stargate... ups!... nein, sorry von GOA!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu 2.) Besonders zu dem Fett markierten: Du machst ein riesen Fehler grad damit, wenn du was bestimmtes damit verhindern wolltest. Du ziehst mit der Aussage solche Leute nämlich magisch an, da du ihnen zeigst wo dein schwacher Nervenpunkt is. Da die das meistens in ihrem Alter total geil finden, legen sie dann erst richtig los, aber die Erfahrungen muss man halt erst sammeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu 3.) Naja... den groben Inhalt des gesamten WAR Forums hier alleine mal zusammen gefasst, ohne auf Spielinhalte einzugehen, is das schon längst passiert in Punkto Community. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (20. Januar 2009)

Können wir uns drauf einigen, dass die andere Faktion ALLES, aber auch wirklich ALLES, von Mythic in den Hintern geblasen bekommt (bessere Klassen, kürzere Wege, schönere Grafik, besseres Wetter), man selber eigentlich der einzig wirklich gute Spieler seiner Faktion auf dem Server ist, aber durch seine hoffnungslos benachteiligte Klasse zurückgehalten wird, die man aber aus Prinzip trotzdem weiterspielt, obwohl sie so schlecht ist, und man bald, SEHR bald kündigen wird, wenn nicht alles besser wird?

Dann würden wir uns Seiten und Aberseiten dieses Gejammeres sparen. Ja, Gejammer. Sorry, das hier sind keine Diskussionen, das ist einfach nur frustriertes Geheule darüber, dass man mal wieder gegen Klasse XY (gegnerische Faktion) verloren hat. Dass Klasse YX (eigene Faktion) genauso stark oder stärker ist, wird einfach unter den Tisch fallen gelassen, und das aus einem einfachen Grund, auf dem 90 % aller "Die sind besser!!1"-Aussagen basieren:

Man spielt halt einfach immer gegen die Charaktere der anderen Faktion. Und nie gegen die der eigenen. Deshalb verliert man auch immer gegen die Charaktere der anderen Faktion. Und nie gegen die der einigen. Daraus lässt sich kristallklar folgern, dass die Charaktere der gegnerischen Faktion einfach besser sein MÜSSEN (da man selber ja auch der beste Spieler auf dem Server ist, muss es zwangsläufig an den Klassen liegen, hatten wir ja schon).

Ansonsten beweist sich in dem Thread hier abermals, wer im buffed-Forum zu logischen Argumenten fähig ist und bei wem's über die "Extras" leider nicht rausreicht.


----------



## zadros (20. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Können wir uns drauf einigen, dass die andere Faktion ALLES, aber auch wirklich ALLES, von Mythic in den Hintern geblasen bekommt (bessere Klassen, kürzere Wege, schönere Grafik, besseres Wetter), man selber eigentlich der einzig wirklich gute Spieler seiner Faktion auf dem Server ist, aber durch seine hoffnungslos benachteiligte Klasse zurückgehalten wird, die man aber aus Prinzip trotzdem weiterspielt, obwohl sie so schlecht ist, und man bald, SEHR bald kündigen wird, wenn nicht alles besser wird?


nein



heretik schrieb:


> Dann würden wir uns Seiten und Aberseiten dieses Gejammeres sparen. Ja, Gejammer. Sorry, das hier sind keine Diskussionen, das ist einfach nur frustriertes Geheule darüber, dass man mal wieder gegen Klasse XY (gegnerische Faktion) verloren hat. Dass Klasse YX (eigene Faktion) genauso stark oder stärker ist, wird einfach unter den Tisch fallen gelassen, und das aus einem einfachen Grund, auf dem 90 % aller "Die sind besser!!1"-Aussagen basieren:


zu einer Diskussion trägst du mit diesem Post leider auch nicht bei ...



heretik schrieb:


> Man spielt halt einfach immer gegen die Charaktere der anderen Faktion. Und nie gegen die der eigenen. Deshalb verliert man auch immer gegen die Charaktere der anderen Faktion. Und nie gegen die der einigen. Daraus lässt sich kristallklar folgern, dass die Charaktere der gegnerischen Faktion einfach besser sein MÜSSEN (da man selber ja auch der beste Spieler auf dem Server ist, muss es zwangsläufig an den Klassen liegen, hatten wir ja schon).


selbst wenn man nur eine seite spielt ist man theoretisch zu konstruktiver neutraler kritik fähig, wenn man sich über seine rolle im spiel und seine erzfeinde im klaren ist. Ich weiss dass ich gegen WL verrecke und das SOLL ich ja auch, aber der Sprung verhindert, dass man den WL auch nur annähernd CC'en kann da wohl kein cooldown vorhanden ist ( oder bugged )

Sicher gibt es auf zerstörungsseiten auch diverse gamebreaking dinge von denen wir zerstörer eben nichts wissen, aber genau dazu ist doch der thread da, um eben dem gegenüber zu zeigen was er auf seiner seite an "macht" besitzt.

Dass sowohl der DoK als auch der Sigmar bei weitem zu viel aushalten und schaden machen in relation zur Heilung sollte z.B. nun allen klar sein.


----------



## heretik (20. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> zu einer Diskussion trägst du mit diesem Post leider auch nicht bei ...



Hauptsächlich weil der Inhalt meines Posts ist, dass es keine ernstzunehmende Diskussion über Klassenbalance gibt? Zumindest habe ich in diesem Thread auch mit der großen Lupe nicht den Hauch einer konstruktiven Diskussion gefunden.


----------



## heretik (20. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Ich weiss dass ich gegen WL verrecke und das SOLL ich ja auch, aber der Sprung verhindert, dass man den WL auch nur annähernd CC'en kann da wohl kein cooldown vorhanden ist ( oder bugged )



Der Skill hat keinen Cooldown, kann aber nicht angewandt werden, wenn der Charakter gestunnt oder gerootet ist. Meiner Meinung nach müsste noch Snare dazukommen bzw. alle Skills, die die Bewegung behindern, aber ich wette gutes Geld, dass jeder Ordnungsspieler das anders sieht. Ergo keine Diskussion.


----------



## Toros (20. Januar 2009)

Wenn sich beide Seiten beschweren ist es ein guter Kompromiss, ergo eine keine so schlechte Balance.
Einiges ist verbuggt ok aber auf beiden Seiten.
Auch mich nervt das geziehe des WL aber who cares.
Oft liegt es an mengelnder Koordination und nicht an ein oder zwei Skills. Das nervt viel viel mehr und das kann leider keiner wegpatchen.
Bis man nicht gelernt hat, das Tanks kein First Target sind, sind die Skills egal und leider haben das viele noch nicht wirklich verstanden.


----------



## DerTingel (20. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> selbst wenn man nur eine seite spielt ist man theoretisch zu konstruktiver neutraler kritik fähig



das ist eben der knackpunkt. theoretisch hast du recht, aber die praxis sieht nunmal leider anders aus.
ich bin immernoch der meinung, dass das spiel sehr balanced ist. die eine fraktion hat hier ihre vorteile, während die andere fraktion dort ihre vorteile hat. 
beim vergleich einzelner fahigkeiten (der hj hat nur ne pistole, der wl zieht über die halbe map etc pp) kann man nicht schauen, ob das spiel balanced ist. man muss das spiel eben als ganzes sehen. 
mfg


----------



## mendiger (20. Januar 2009)

ich bin seit ca. 2 wochen im t4. war ca. 10mal schlangenpassage und habe sie noch nie gewonnen....


----------



## heretik (20. Januar 2009)

mendiger schrieb:


> ich bin seit ca. 2 wochen im t4. war ca. 10mal schlangenpassage und habe sie noch nie gewonnen....



Das kann zum einen daran liegen, dass ein 31er Treiba nicht unbedingt die Hammerergänzung für ein T4-Szenario ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum anderen, dass man als Random ganz gern mal unter die Räder von Stammgruppen gerät. Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass es Szenarien MIT und Szenarien OHNE Gruppenanmeldung geben sollte.

Womit es nichts zu tun hat ist, dass die Ordnungsklassen besser sind als die Zerstörungsklassen.


----------



## joekay (20. Januar 2009)

2 Klassen der Ordnung haben aber tatsächlich Nachtteile gegenüber ihrem Äquivalent auf der Destroseite.

Der Maschinist und der Hexenjäger

Der Maschinist braucht Ballistische Fähigkeit um den Schaden seiner Fernkampfangriffe mit der Flinte zu erhöhen und und die Verteidigungsfertigkeit seiner Ziele zu reduzieren. Wenn er allerdings auf ae geskillt ist bräuchte er noch Intelligenz, da die Granaten Körperschaden machen und Intelligenz deren Schaden erhöhen würde. Leider gibts aber so gut wie keine Ausrüstung mit Int für Maschinisten. 

Der Magus dagegen hats leicht. Er kann voll auf Intelligenz gehen weil es den Schaden aller seiner Angriffe (Geistschaden) erhöht und gleichzeitig die verteidigungsfertigkeit seiner Ziele dadurch reduziert wird, egal wie er skillt.

Der Hexenjäger braucht Stärke und auch in angemessenem Maß ballistische Fähigkeit, weil seine Finisher eigentlich Fernkampf sind und seine Ziele häufiger blocken/ausweichen wenn der HJ keine ballistische Fähigkeit hat.

Die Hexenkriegerin hats wieder leicht und kann voll auf Stärke gehen, weil alle ihre Angriffe von Stärke profitieren.

Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Pink_Kirby (20. Januar 2009)

Der Magus ist dem Maschinisten aus folgenen Gründen unterlegen:
 -Magus hat kein Auto-Attack (ja, das macht sehr viel am Schaden aus ~20-30% weniger Schaden)
 -Magus hat kein Wurfarm (Taktik) (Er muss bei seinen AoE-DoTs auf 65ft gehen, während Maschinisten auf 98ft gehen können)
 -Die Taktiken vom Maschinisten sind besser
 -Magus sind ein einfacheres Ziel (optisch - Scheibe)
Beide Klassen sind auf 40 jedoch etwa gleich gut.
Außerdem skalieren Granaten mit Ballistik. Die Nahkampfangriffe des Maschinisten mit Stärke. 

Der Grund wieso Hexenkriegerinnen als besser angesehen werden ist vorallem das Kiss-System. Die Küsse proccen dauernd und erhöhren den Burstschaden der Hexe deutlich. Die Aufteilung auf Stärke/Ballistik ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm. Der Grundwert von Ballistik ist beim Hexenjäger vom Anfang her sehr hoch. 


Die einzige Klasse bei der das Gegenbild deutlich benachteiligt ist, ist der Erzmagier.
Schamis > Erzmagier in fast jedem Aspekt. Erzis haben in dem Vergleich deutlich Defizite (macht sich besonders in der Überlebensfähigkeit und dem AP-Haushalt bemerkbar)


----------



## Hugonator (20. Januar 2009)

Pink_Kirby schrieb:


> Die einzige Klasse bei der das Gegenbild deutlich benachteiligt ist, ist der Erzmagier.
> Schamis > Erzmagier in fast jedem Aspekt. Erzis haben in dem Vergleich deutlich Defizite (macht sich besonders in der Überlebensfähigkeit und dem AP-Haushalt bemerkbar)



dafür wie ich schon geschrieben habe können  Erzmagier ihre Heilungen auf einen ziel um 60% erhöhen und wenn das ziel nur noch 25% live hat noch mal um 40%. Das kann keine Destro Heiler, dazu noch die 10%crit Taktik aber die kann der Schami auch.


----------



## heretik (20. Januar 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Der Maschinist braucht Ballistische Fähigkeit um den Schaden seiner Fernkampfangriffe mit der Flinte zu erhöhen und und die Verteidigungsfertigkeit seiner Ziele zu reduzieren. Wenn er allerdings auf ae geskillt ist bräuchte er noch Intelligenz, da die Granaten Körperschaden machen und Intelligenz deren Schaden erhöhen würde.



Die Granaten werden genauso durch Ballistik beeinflusst wie alle anderen Angriffe des Maschinisten.


----------



## joekay (20. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Die Granaten werden genauso durch Ballistik beeinflusst wie alle anderen Angriffe des Maschinisten.



Ok, dann bin ich in dem Punkt still. Ballistische Fertigkeit soll ja lt. tooltip nur den Schaden von direkten Fernkampfattacken wie dem Flintenschuss und deren Erfolg beeinflussen aber bei Dotschaden wärs eigentlich komisch wenn der von Ballistischer Fertigkeit abhängt.


----------



## heretik (20. Januar 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Ok, dann bin ich in dem Punkt still. Ballistische Fertigkeit soll ja lt. tooltip nur den Schaden von direkten Fernkampfattacken wie dem Flintenschuss und deren Erfolg beeinflussen aber bei Dotschaden wärs eigentlich komisch wenn der von Ballistischer Fertigkeit abhängt.



Das war vor dem Klassenpatch so, dass einige Klassen Fähigkeiten hatten, die durch INT beeinflusst wurden, weil sie keinen physischen Schaden machen.

Bis Mythic dann aufgefallen ist, dass das die Fähigkeiten so gut wie unbrauchbar für die Klassen macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belaris (20. Januar 2009)

Nukulum schrieb:


> Hallo Ordnung,
> 
> würde gerne erfahren, wo Ihr Euch benachteiligt fühlt. Aber erst mal erzählen ich Euch worüber wir Zerstörer uns so beschweren. Ihr dürft gerne meine "whinepoints" kritisieren (bitte mit vernünftigen Argumenten).
> 
> ...




Servus

1. denk ich ist nicht so!

2. & 3. Du hast eher des Problem des auf Hergig Ordi nur mit Stammgrp, wo sehr gut aufgestellt san und super zusam spieln ins Bg geht, was auf Destro seite seltens der fall ist, und das Destro einfach keinen 
          Weg findet den ihre Taktik zu knacken. Du als Schami solltest eigentlich die Fehler deiner Teamkollegen am besten sehen da von hinten nen recht guten Überblick hast. Also mir stelln sich da schon öfters
          ma die Haare auf wenn i seh was da abgeht. Und mit dem ranziehen vom WL, da gibts ja Gott sei Dank nur vereinzelte wo des extrem machen! Das san die wo zuerst raus gehen wenn Ordi doch ma aufs 
          Maul bekomt.
          Ich geh aber auch von aus des des über kurz oder lang gepacht wird, also lass denen ihren spass, die ham sonst nix aufm Kasten.

4. Ordi fällt genauso um, einfach in de champs kicken wenn sie ma wieder vorm spawn rumcampen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüssle Kloaner


----------



## Kontinuum (20. Januar 2009)

Hmm... Mein Bruder ist größer als ich!! manno!


----------



## Nukulum (21. Januar 2009)

@ Faile und Belaris erst mal ein herzliches Hallo,

schön mal mit der Gegenseite kommunizieren zu können (finds irgendwie cool, das Ihr mich kennt *erröt*).

Das, was Du da geschrieben hast, belaris, spricht mir ein bisserl aus der Seele. Kann mir richtig vorstellen, wie ihr da Hinten auf der anderen Seite ne Ordnungskampftraube mit nem kleinen Gobbo darin seht, während in der Mitte verwirrte DD ler der Zerstörung umher irren.

So ist das nun mal mit Random Groups. Niemand vertraut Niemandem und irgendwie gibt man sich dann auch nicht so viel Mühe. Da passieren dann schon haarsträubende Sachen. 

Die Ordnung "wäre" da nicht besser. Wäre, weil die Ordnung nur zu oft mit TS spielt. Das ist offensichtlich. Wenn ich mal alleine auf einen Ordler treffe, sind oftmals ruckzuck mehrere von Euch da. Genauso gut erkennt man es am Schaden....alle auf Einen. Man erkennt schnell, ob es ne Stammgruppe ist oder nicht.

Heute haben wir Euch ja ganz schön das Fürchten gelehrt. Wie wir das geschafft haben? 40 Leute im TS......endlich mal. Aber Ihr habt uns heute Abend ganz schön ins Schwitzen gebracht. Caledor gelockt und fünf Minuten später wart Ihr schon beim Burglord der Festung. Da sage ich herzlichen Glückwunsch, meinen Respekt habt Ihr dafür. Ein Wunder, dass wir die Festung doch noch übernehmen konnten.


----------



## Belaris (21. Januar 2009)

Nukulum schrieb:


> @ Faile und Belaris erst mal ein herzliches Hallo,
> 
> schön mal mit der Gegenseite kommunizieren zu können (finds irgendwie cool, das Ihr mich kennt *erröt*).
> 
> Das, was Du da geschrieben hast, belaris, spricht mir ein bisserl aus der Seele. Kann mir richtig vorstellen, wie ihr da Hinten auf der anderen Seite ne Ordnungskampftraube mit nem kleinen Gobbo darin seht, während in der Mitte verwirrte DD ler der Zerstörung umher irren.




Hm... spiel zwar Destro auf Hergig und auch unter andrem nen schami wie du Nukulum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber mit Faile hast du recht des ist der HJ wo uns immer am Arsch hängt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (21. Januar 2009)

erst war es der bw und die sorc die genervt wurden, dann der sauger vom maschi und magus, nun der lange arm des löwen und seine starken sprungbeine, welche klasse wird als nächstes als op gelten?

ich nehme wetten auf blackorcs und schwertmeister an (weil sie sich heilen und hauen können) und auf squigjäger und schattenkrieger an (weil sie im nahkampf fast so stark wie im fernkampf sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## zadros (21. Januar 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> [...] squigjäger [...] (weil sie im nahkampf fast so stark wie im fernkampf sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ahahaha *räusper* pardon ... Ein Squigtreiba macht mit seiner Nahkampf Speerattacke auf meinem Level geskillt rund 250 Schaden mit Stärkeausrüstung ...
Mit Ballistikausrüstung und "Rumballan" mache ich geskillt 600-800
Für den Schattenkrieger gilt wohl ähnliches, aber da weiss ich nichts genaues drüber.

Als nächstes wird wohl der Grenadier und der WL-Sprung dran glauben müssen...


----------



## heretik (21. Januar 2009)

Nukulum schrieb:


> So ist das nun mal mit Random Groups. Niemand vertraut Niemandem und irgendwie gibt man sich dann auch nicht so viel Mühe. Da passieren dann schon haarsträubende Sachen.



Ich frage mich auch immer, woran das liegt, dass Spieler, die ansonsten koordiniert in Gruppen spielen können, als Randoms plötzlich gern mal komplett jegliche Teamfähigkeit verlieren. Da haben dann 5 DDs plötzlich 7 verschiedene Ziele, weil nur das eigene Ziel das perfekte ist.


----------



## Churchak (21. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Mich stört ausschließlich das gespringe vom WL dass scheinbar KEINEN cooldown hat oder verbugt ist, denn gestern ist ein WL ( hab ich mal gemeldet ) dauerhaft von einem zum anderen gesprungen - immer hin und herverbessern.


siehste du hättest einfach nur mal buffed nutzen müssen (zB diese seite http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/career/19 [linker pfad 1. skillbare fähgkeit] ) und schon hättest du den GMs von GOA das bearbeiten von einem sinnlosen tickets erspart.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da schrieb vorhin auch noch wer,das er es ganz doll gemein findet wenn der löwe mauern hochklettern kann,naja nun stell dir mal vor es wär nen squik der dich dann von der mauer runter in den burghof schubsen kann. kannste das? ja ? tzja nun weisste wie beschiessen es die ordnung hat nur weil mythic ned in der lage ist geschlossene tore pet sicher zu baun oder NPC wachen einfach in die lage zu versetzten gegen gegnerpets vorzugehn wenn sie an ihnen vorbei laufen. ^^


----------



## zadros (21. Januar 2009)

hab mir gestern selbst nen WL gebaut - die fähigkeit  hat keinen cooldown und mein ticket war nicht ganz sinnlos denn ich habe kein bugusing ticket geschrieben sondern ein feedback ticket mit der anregung den sprung doch auf einen 20 sek cooldown zu setzen genauso wie den ae knockdown des chaosbarbar :-)

btw vertraue ich nicht auf die DB von buffed solange sie nicht die daten direkt von offizieller seite und ständig aktuell erhält...


----------



## Maguerita (21. Januar 2009)

mendiger schrieb:


> ich bin seit ca. 2 wochen im t4. war ca. 10mal schlangenpassage und habe sie noch nie gewonnen....




Bis vor ein paar Wochen gings mir genau andersherum, da wurde ich von Pandemonium ständig zu Brei verarbeitet, obwohl ein 40er Runenpriester direkt neben mir stand. Aber Sie haben sich erst auf mich gestürzt obwohl ich (damals auch 31) mit meine Heilungen, eh kaum die Leute am Leben halten konnte. Bei uns gehen nur die Leute nur noch in Gruppen und SV in die Szenarien. Fazit war dann nach den 5. Versuch für mich, vergiss diese blöde Schlangenpassage und geh ins open rvr.  Aber alles kann sich jederzeit wieder ändern. Es hängt eben sehr viel von deinen Mitstreitern ab wie gut oder schlecht das Spiel läuft.


----------



## Churchak (21. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> hab mir gestern selbst nen WL gebaut - die fähigkeit  hat keinen cooldown und mein ticket war nicht ganz sinnlos denn ich habe kein bugusing ticket geschrieben sondern ein feedback ticket mit der anregung den sprung doch auf einen 20 sek cooldown zu setzen genauso wie den ae knockdown des chaosbarbar :-)
> 
> btw vertraue ich nicht auf die DB von buffed solange sie nicht die daten direkt von offizieller seite und ständig aktuell erhält...


naja das eine schmeist mal eben alle gegner in reichweite um(30 fuss) und ruptet sie,das andere läst springen und bei landung nen ae schaden(20 fuss) ohne negativ effekt machen. ich würd den schrei nach nerf ja verstehen wenn der WL bei landung in 20 fuss range alles umschubst oder snart oder so ...... am ende solltest du ja auch nur einfach aufhören wie nen weib laut krieschend vor dem anspringendem löwen weg zurennen und ihm dabei deinen rücken anzubieten. ;P


----------



## zadros (21. Januar 2009)

ich renne nicht weg ich kicke ihn, dann springt er instant wieder her und ich benutze meinen stun - 10 schritte weg und er springt instant wieder her, mein freundlicher guard tank snared ihn und ich gewinne abstand doch das bringt nichts, da er immer und immer wieder hinterher springt...
auf den knockdown gibts sowohl recast als auch immunity timer. 1 knockdown und dich interessieren root, stun, knockdown, knockback und silence ganze 20 sekunden nicht mehr.
ich würde mit meinem chaosbarbar die 3 sekunden, die ich einen caster rupten kann nur um dann weg gekickt zu werden jederzeit gegen einen instant sprung an mein ziel austauschen und somit meine volle lebenszeit schaden + rupt am caster auszuüben...


----------



## Churchak (21. Januar 2009)

zja siehste wir wollen halt alle immer das was wir ned haben. kannst ja mal erzählen ob du das mit 40 dann immer noch so siehst mit dem löwen. ^^


----------



## heretik (21. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> ich würde mit meinem chaosbarbar die 3 sekunden, die ich einen caster rupten kann nur um dann weg gekickt zu werden jederzeit gegen einen instant sprung an mein ziel austauschen und somit meine volle lebenszeit schaden + rupt am caster auszuüben...



Es geht aber nicht darum, dass der WL statt der 3 Sekunden Knockdowns eben seinen Super Mario bekommt; beide Klassen sind völlig unterschiedlich angelegt, und nur weil der WL einen Skill hat, der auf gleicher Höhe wie der Barbaren-KD liegt, heißt das nicht, dass die Skills komplett austauschbar sind oder auch nur ansatzweise sein sollen.

Ich bin auch immer weniger begeistert vom Knockdown (Immunität, kann pariert/geblockt werden oder funktioniert einfach mal so wieder nicht), aber dafür hat der Barbar andere Vorteile dem WL gegenüber. 

Bei dieser ganzen Balance-Geschichte sollte nicht mit dem Finger auf einzelne Klassen gezeigt werden, die subjektiv "besser" als ihr Spiegel sind, und noch viel weniger auf einzelne Skills.

Und im Übrigens kann man Super Marios relativ gut mit Fernkampfklassen wegzaubern.


----------



## zadros (21. Januar 2009)

ist klar, dass du das nicht ganz nachvollziehen kannst, immerhin hast du mit deinem runi nicht das problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





heretik schrieb:


> Und im Übrigens kann man Super Marios relativ gut mit Fernkampfklassen wegzaubern.



das ist richtig, allerdings kann man den chaosbarbar genauso leicht wegcasten bevor er überhaupt an kommt, da er erstmal 65 fuß laufen muss und nicht gleich rüber springen kann xD

klar der chaosbarbar macht deutlich mehr schaden ignoriert mit taktik von vorn herein schonmal die halbe rüstung und kann die rüstung des ziels sowie die erhaltene heilung um einiges senken ( auf wildheit ), aber die restlichen fähigkeiten im jägerbaum sind den marauder monströsitätsbaum gleich gesetzt was schaden/wirkung anbelangt nur eben dieser eine skill ist unterschiedlich.
Ich jedenfalls würde ihn SEHR gerne tauschen...


----------



## Maguerita (21. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> klar der chaosbarbar macht deutlich mehr schaden ignoriert mit taktik von vorn herein schonmal die halbe rüstung und kann die rüstung des ziels sowie die erhaltene heilung um einiges senken ( auf wildheit ), aber die restlichen fähigkeiten im jägerbaum sind den marauder monströsitätsbaum gleich gesetzt was schaden/wirkung anbelangt nur eben dieser eine skill ist unterschiedlich.



Du beschreibst wunderbar die Probleme die ein Heiler auf der Ordnungsseite hat. Meist kommt noch das Betäuben und eine Hexenkriegerin dazu und schon ist wieder ein Heiler weg (in ca 3-5 sek ohne Hilfe von außen und sich wehren zu können). Alle Heilklassen mit Roben haben die selben Probleme, das die DDs nun mal gefährlich für uns sind. Und wenn du schon einen Ordnungschar ausprobierst, nimm bitte auch einen Heiler und vergleiche dann noch mal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pogolinus (21. Januar 2009)

Maguerita schrieb:


> Du beschreibst wunderbar die Probleme die ein Heiler auf der Ordnungsseite hat. Meist kommt noch das Betäuben und eine Hexenkriegerin dazu und schon ist wieder ein Heiler weg (in ca 3-5 sek ohne Hilfe von außen und sich wehren zu können). Alle Heilklassen mit Roben haben die selben Probleme, das die DDs nun mal gefährlich für uns sind. Und wenn du schon einen Ordnungschar ausprobierst, nimm bitte auch einen Heiler und vergleiche dann noch mal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



glaubst du das is bei den chaos healern anders ich weis nicht wie oft mein zelot schon in wenigen sekunden von nem hj/wl zerlget wurde also bitte


----------



## Daby (21. Januar 2009)

wurde schon alles gesagt ....

wenn ihr halt ne Klasse so imba findet spielt doch bitte Ordnung oder Zerstörung, ihr werdet sehn alle noch so imba Skills haben auch ihre Nachteile und gibt sicher genug Server die Hilfe benötigen dank Unterzahl - und War macht einfach urig Spass beim neuanfang, lvln durch pvp/rvr was braucht man mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Joint Averland -Zerstörung" Bitte da gehn langsam die 40iger aus- da is noch ne Stelle frei als Brainbug für die ungeraden Tage *zwinker*

danke für die aufmerksamkeit bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## zadros (21. Januar 2009)

ich hab in der beta einen wunderschönen runenpriester auf 37 hoch gespielt, er hats nicht viel einfacher aber er hat mit teamplay eine größere chance zu überleben als ein zelot, der von nem WL dauerhaft angesprungen wird und so alleine schon durch den Sprung gute 600-1000 Schaden kassiert.

Dank der immunity's ist das nun sowieso alles relativ geworden mit dem knockdown... 10 Sekunden Cooldown auf den Sprung wären aber schon angemessen. Den Knockdown haben ja auch Order Klassen nur den Sprung vermisse ich beim chaos.

Die generelle Balance ist jedoch bei allen Klassen ( bis auf die über DoK und Siggis ) sehr gut gelungen!


----------



## Maguerita (21. Januar 2009)

Genau das meinte ich. Alle Heiler haben diese Probleme und nicht nur die von der Zerstörung.


----------



## heretik (21. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> und so alleine schon durch den Sprung gute 600-1000 Schaden kassiert.



Wenn du durch nen Skill mit 175 Grundschaden dauerhaft 600 bis 1000 Schaden kassierst würde ich mich an deiner Stelle um mehr Initiative bemühen. Ohne Crit ist so ein Schaden nämlich nicht wirklich drin.


----------



## zadros (21. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Wenn du durch nen Skill mit 175 Grundschaden dauerhaft 600 bis 1000 Schaden kassierst würde ich mich an deiner Stelle um mehr Initiative bemühen. Ohne Crit ist so ein Schaden nämlich nicht wirklich drin.



Der Grundschaden wenn man bis zum Skill den Pfad hoch zieht beträgt schon mal 204, dann ziehen die meisten WL den Jagdbaum noch mindestens auf 7 damit wird der Grundschaden nochmal um 11 erhöht.

215 Grundschaden bei 800 Stärke sind dann eben schonmal 600 bis (crit) 1000 dank der niedrigen Rüstung eines Zeloten.
Momentan versuche ich eher an 5 150er perma Rüstungssteinchen zu kommen, die dann meine Rüstung auf ganze 1800 pushen bzw. 2800 wenn mein lieblingsdok mit in der Gruppe ist.
Da ich aber meist Random oder ohne Dok rum gurke und nur rund 1050 Rüstung ( 22% reduktion ) habe und auch nicht grad den höchsten Widerstand hauen die lieben WL eben mit guten 500-600 Schaden zu, vor allem da die hohen Axt DPS mit in den Styleschaden berechnet werden, wie wir wissen.


----------



## heretik (21. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, ich hab nur den unmodifizierten Grundschaden genommen. Und das mit der höheren DPS der Axt ist ebenfalls richtig, mea culpa.

Da finde ich es doch langsam schon richtig kuschlig, dass sich WL mal beschwert haben, sie hätten keinen AE-Angriff ohne Cooldown... dabei haben sie einen AE-Angriff ohne Cooldown mit integrierter überlegener Bewegungsmöglichkeit, dessen Grundschaden komplett ohne Meisterschaftspunkte höher ist als unser AE mit komplett geskilltem Tree.

Wird Zeit dass mal langsam wer von der Ordnung vorbeikommt und mir sagt wie OP Barbaren sind, sonst kriege ich hier noch Minderwertigkeitskomplexe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (21. Januar 2009)

na wenigstens kostet der sprung 15 AP mehr als dein AE :-)


----------



## Rayon (21. Januar 2009)

Faile schrieb:


> Bei 2.) ist es so, dass dem WL eine größere Range zur Verfügung steht, er dafür aber erst seinen laufenden Bug losschicken muss. Klar kann man sich über die enorme Range im Vgl zum CB aufregen. Schattenseite beim Skill des WL ist aber wie schon gesagt der laufende Bug an sich und die Tatsache das der Bug unglaublich schnell gekillt werden kann (wenn sich deine Teammates die Mühe nicht machen, am besten einfach mal drauf hinweisen).


Das stimmt so nicht. Bevor das Pet wirklich umgenuked ist, hat es a) das Ziel schon weggeschossen, b) wenn der Spott wirklich durchkommt u.U. den Tank weggeschossen oder es ignoriert einfach Spot und co. 
Desweiteren hat diese Fähigkeit mit 10 Sekunden einen viel zu geringen CD, der auf den CD vom Cba ngehoben werden sollte sowie die Range verändern. 65yards wieb eim barbaren.


----------



## Lunafire (21. Januar 2009)

Macht euch selber mal einen Löwen und spielt selber mit dem Skill, ich denke dann wirds schneller ruhiger.


Der Skill ist nett, aber bei weitem nicht so toll und schon gar nicht so overpowered wie ihr ihn hier darstellt.


40 AP ist einfach zuviel da gibt es andere Skills die mehr Schaden machen.

Wenn ich mir einen Zeoloten oder so kralle nutze ich den Sprung evtl 1x um ranzukommen, aber meist brauch ich dann noch stürmen, weil der Zeo nicht stehenbleibt und er für Glieder zerhacken schon wieder ausser Reichweite ist.


----------



## Maguerita (21. Januar 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Bevor das Pet wirklich umgenuked ist, hat es a) das Ziel schon weggeschossen, b) wenn der Spott wirklich durchkommt u.U. den Tank weggeschossen oder es ignoriert einfach Spot und co.
> Desweiteren hat diese Fähigkeit mit 10 Sekunden einen viel zu geringen CD, der auf den CD vom Cba ngehoben werden sollte sowie die Range verändern. 65yards wieb eim barbaren.




Sorry, selbst wenn dieser Vorschlag umgesetzt werden würde, werdet ihr euch noch beschweren wie stark angeblich diese Fähigkeit ist und weitere Nerfs fordern, vielleicht ist dann schon die nächste Ordnungsklasse dran? Darauf möchte ich fast schon gerne eine Wette abschließen. Nehmt doch mal die Herausforderung an, wollt ihr es wirklich so einfach haben und alles und jeden mit einem Schlag umhauen? So schwach wie ihr hier tut, ist die Zerstörung nicht, auch dort sollten einige Klassen von Schaden her mal überarbeitet werden. Um Heretiks Selbstbewusstsein wieder aufzupäppeln: Ja, auch deine Klasse nervt ganz gewaltig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Überlegt euch wie ihr damit umgehen wollt und macht es auch so, es gibt für alles eine Lösung. Die heißt aber nicht, jedesmal nach Nerfs schreien, wenn mal was nicht sofort klappt.  Ein weißer Löwe ist garantiert nicht allein Schuld an euren Untergang, auch ihr hab euren Beitrag zu leisten ^^.


----------



## Elindir (21. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich finde ich es Idiotisch, dass Spiegelklassen verschiedene Skills haben. Dadurch ist ein balancing fast unmöglich geworden. Ich sehe der Sinn der Unterschiede nicht. Es ist weder Abwechslungsreicher (Die Skills sind ja sowieso irgendwo vorhanden, nur halt nicht bei der Spiegel klasse) noch irgendwie sonst ein Pluspunkt des Spiels. 

Wenn jetzt zB die Sorc 1:1 die gleichen Skills hätte wie der BW würde niemand mehr heulen müssen. Die skills würden ja immer noch komplett anders aussehen (Feuer/Schwarzmagie Thema).

Aber es ist auch nicht schlimm, dass es so ist. Es ist aus meiner Sicht keine Klasse stark OP

Auch wenn eine Klasse ein bisschen besser ist als alle anderen, geht es in der Masse unter. Klar ist es mühsam wenn man von 4 BW im AoE untergeht. Aber das könnten 4 Sorc's auch. Und wirklich viel werde ich vom WL auch net angezogen bzw. angesprungen. Wenn doch, ist es nur mäßig mühsam, da ich als Heal DoK doch etwas aushalte.

Was mich vielmehr stört ist der verdammte Bonus auf manchen Server. Auf Middenland haben die Ordis immer noch den Bonus. Halloo??? im T4 BG sind 80% der Order-Spieler lvl 40 und bei uns knappe 40%. Naja dies ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. Vielleicht hab ich nur Pech bei den BG's oder achte mich vermehrt auf lvl Ungleichheit wenn wir verlieren

Dazukommt, dass viele 40er (Order und auch Destros) das BG sofort leaven wenn die merken, dass die Gegner mehr 40er haben! Man sollte für ein BG Leave einen stündigen Deserteur Debuff bekommen oder so! (ähnlich wie bei WoW) Bei solchen Leuten könnt ich kotzen! Ich spiele JEDES BG zu ende, auch wenn es schon bei Beginn klar ist dass wir verlieren! Naja bei mir ist die "Schlachtfeld verlassen" Funktion eh verbuggt und funktioniert nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe das ist bei manch anderen auch so ^^

Aber wenn die weiterhin ein unterbevölkerungs Bonus haben, will ich für Destro ein Unfähigkeit's Bonus und ein Bonus für weniger 40er in T4 BG's. Weil manchmal stellen sich unsere Jungs echt sau dämlich an...


----------



## Ennart (21. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Wir haben alle Heals in unterschiedlichen Bäumen genau wie ihr! Das einzige was wir nicht haben sind defensive gute unterstützende Skills, die man in den Bäumen frei schalten kann ( bis auf das Ritual, das euren Runen gleich kommt )
> 
> Lerne bitte erstmal was die Klassen können bevor du dich an Kritik versuchst. Die einzigen, die ALLE heals in einem Baum haben sind Erzmagier + Schamanen



Verzeih ich ging hier nur von der Karrierenbeschreibung aus die besagt:



> Pfad der Alchemie
> 
> Der Pfad der Alchemie ist die primäre Heilungs-Meisterschaft des Zeloten. Ein Alchemie-Spezialist wird ein mächtiger Heiler werden, in der Lage, selbst die schlimmsten Wunden zu versorgen und sicherzustellen, dass Tzeentchs Armee lebt, um die Feinde vor sich fallen zu sehen. Während ein Spieler, der diese Meisterschaft wählt, nicht die mächtigsten Offensivfertigkeiten erlernen mag, wird er doch überhaupt kein Problem haben, Verbündete zu finden, die ihn beschützen und seinen Wünschen folgen.



Also mein Fehler, kann aber auch freundlich sagen.



Pink_Kirby schrieb:


> Die Bäume und Fähigkeiten von Zeloten und Runi sind nahezu 1 zu 1 gespiegelt. Beide Klassen können sich nicht wirklich aufs Heilen konzentrieren, weil Myhtic wohl gedacht hat, dass man zur Erstellung einer Hybridklasse die Bäume mischen kann. Bei den anderen 4 Heilern gibt es ja natürlich diese Hybridklassenfähigkeit, da kann man die Bäume klar auf Heal/Damage/Support aufteilen. Beim Runi und Zeloten muss man ja natürlich Damage und Heilung mischen, so dass man schlechter heilen kann und dennoch nicht mehr Schaden macht.
> 
> Eine Schnapsidee von Seiten von Mythic.
> 
> Kommt auf den jeweiligen Geschmack an....



Danke für die Aufklärung, nun hab ich wieder was gelernt. @zadros Siehste so kann man das auch machen. Sachlich und einfach.

@Pink Kirby: Der letzte Punkt war nicht so ganz ernst gemeint.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Ennart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (21. Januar 2009)

@Elindir: Ich halte das für den Deserteurs-Debuff auch eig. für ne gute Idee, nur sollte GOA den Clienten dann so einrichten, dass man sich nach nem internet disconnect wieder einloggen kann, ohne das spiel neustarten zu müssen;
Ich rege mich so schon manchmal ganz schön auf, wenn ich stundenlang auf den sc-Invite warte und genau 10sek. nach start des sc's rausfliege, das spiel neustarten muss und dadurch aus dem sc gekickt werde... 1min. o.Ä sollte der Char noch nach nem disco im sc bleiben, ansonsten wäre das sehr nervig für alle Wlan-user.


----------



## fraetron (22. Januar 2009)

Naja egal was diue Order haben die Destros haben AE CasttimeVerlängerungsaura.. der WL braucht dafür eine Taktik die er skillen muss  und so muss er auf 10% seines dmg verzichten und dann hat er alle 5 sekunden auf einem single target den spell. Beim marauder ist das übrigens keine Taktik .. aber man kann das entlos fortführen .. es liegt meistens an dem spieler der spielt.


----------



## akaltin (22. Januar 2009)

anbei möchte ich hier bermerken das man als ork den begleiter von einem WL durch verägern oder herausforderung sehr leicht von seinem ursprünglichen ziel abbringen kann.

ich weiss nicht wie diese fähigkeiten bei den anderen tankklassen heissen aber ich denke bei denen funktioniert es genauso gut.

die paar sekunden die das pet abgelenkt ist reichen im normalfall es down zu bekommen. nur mus ich auch dazu sagen das ich oft das gefühl habe ein WL kann seinen begleiter wieder instant rezzen womit der aufwand fast ned lohnt. aber nichts destotrotz mach ich es wenn ich so ein pet in reichweite habe. ist nur ein mausklick der eventuell einen heiler oder eine andere schwächer gerüstete klasse rettet.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (22. Januar 2009)

Ob der Löwe von WL nen CD hat, weiss ich grad nicht, aber beim Squig weiss ich(zumindest war das am anfang so), dass man sich direkt, wenn der eine gestorben ist, einen neuen Beschwören kann, nur nicht den gleichen nochmal, der hat dann nen CD. da der WL nur EINEN Löwen hat, und nicht mehrere, denke ich, dass dieser auch keinen CD hat. Beide haben aber eine Castzeit von ich glaube 3 Sekunden und Verärgern/Herausfordern/whatever kann man beim Squig und bei den Dämonen vom Magus auch.


----------



## Neduras79 (22. Januar 2009)

akaltin schrieb:


> aber nichts destotrotz mach ich es wenn ich so ein pet in reichweite habe. ist nur ein mausklick der eventuell einen heiler oder eine andere schwächer gerüstete klasse rettet.



Endlich jemand der das System von WAR verstanden hat!...
Gruppenspiel, Support, Heal....

Einfach den Löwen töten... ist doch das gleiche wenn ich nicht aufpasse hab ich ne Stealthklasse im Rücken und bin genauso down.
Klar ich spiele selber nen Löwen, aber denke nicht das er OP ist... er hat auf den pull keinen CD aber der Weg des Pets ist der CD und die Chance es zu töten ist echt groß!
Weit größer als das Pendant auf Chaosseite.


----------



## Lunafire (22. Januar 2009)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> Ob der Löwe von WL nen CD hat, weiss ich grad nicht, aber beim Squig weiss ich(zumindest war das am anfang so), dass man sich direkt, wenn der eine gestorben ist, einen neuen Beschwören kann, nur nicht den gleichen nochmal, der hat dann nen CD. da der WL nur EINEN Löwen hat, und nicht mehrere, denke ich, dass dieser auch keinen CD hat. Beide haben aber eine Castzeit von ich glaube 3 Sekunden und Verärgern/Herausfordern/whatever kann man beim Squig und bei den Dämonen vom Magus auch.





15 Sec Cooldown.


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (22. Januar 2009)

[...]
anbei möchte ich hier bermerken das man als ork den begleiter von einem WL durch verägern oder herausforderung sehr leicht von seinem ursprünglichen ziel abbringen kann
[...]

Wie ich schon bemerkte, ist das Pet des WL ein "Monster". Auch ein Squig kann den Löwen von seinem Zeil abbringen.
Nur leider weiss das kaum Jemand.


----------



## heretik (22. Januar 2009)

Argap_the_Shaman schrieb:


> [...]
> anbei möchte ich hier bermerken das man als ork den begleiter von einem WL durch verägern oder herausforderung sehr leicht von seinem ursprünglichen ziel abbringen kann
> [...]
> 
> ...



Es gibt keine Punkte dafür, deswegen macht's keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (22. Januar 2009)

Ihr und euren dauernden Theorien. "Ja, haut ihn halt weg." "Man kann ihn taunten"...
Es gibt 'nen Haufen Möglichkeiten einen Löwen zum Ziel zu bringen. Und genauso gibts es Möglichkeiten genau dies zu verhindern.

Und trotzdem. in der Praxis siehts nun mal anders aus.
Und der Löwe kommt öfters erfolgreich ans Ziel, als es hier gesagt wird.

Der Tank is grad nicht in Reichweite / gekickt wurden. Der Taunt wurde grad genutzt. Es sind zwei Löwen im SC.
Der Löwe hat Charge und flitzt mal eben durch die Reihen.
Der Löwe kommt durch gutes Stellungsspiel von der Seite usw.


----------



## Neduras79 (22. Januar 2009)

*flame on*
Ja man kann den Löwen auch die Hände an den Rücken fesseln....

Sorry was soll das!?!?!
Warum jammern immer alle über ne andere klasse.... reg mich auch nicht dauern drüber auf das ich gepullt, gekickt, wie von nem Staubsauger hergesaugt werde!
Und ganz schlimm.... manchma werde ich sogar gekillt!
*flame off*

Bitte liebe GOA Leute! Reduziert die Reichweite auf die 65 Fuß des Barbaren, damit das ein Ende nimmt.
Gebt dem Barbaren aber auch bitte die HP/Rüssi des Löwen und ein Pet damit es passt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry musste raus.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (22. Januar 2009)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Bitte liebe GOA Leute! Reduziert die Reichweite auf die 65 Fuß des Barbaren, damit das ein Ende nimmt.
> Gebt dem Barbaren aber auch bitte die HP/Rüssi des Löwen und ein Pet damit es passt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei dem Deal bin ich dabei... ich behalte also meine mittlere Rüstung und meine Trefferpunkte und bekomme noch ein Pet, während der Pull vom Löwen kürzere Reichweite hat? Sweet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner Meinung nach ist das mit dem Pullen erst dann ein größeres Problem, wenn es abused wird (ist mir bisher erst einmal untergekommen, deswegen werde ich hier nicht mit einer Erklärung anfangen), weshalb evtl ein höherer Cooldown gut wäre, und zwar für beide Seiten. 30 Sekunden beispielsweise.

Das größere Problem sehe ich beim WL im Super-Mario-Sprung ohne Cooldown, da dieser zum einen wirklich ungeschlagene Bewegungsfreiheit bietet und zum anderen wie ich oben zu meinem Entsetzen feststellen musste schon ohne jeglichen Meisterschaftspunkt mehr Schaden anrichtet als meine voll ausgeskillte AE-Fähigkeit. Und das beim WL, der Klasse, die "weniger Schaden macht, weil sie ja noch ein Pet rumschleppen muss". Das finde ich dann schon ein wenig merkwürdig, aber ich werde hier ganz sicher keinen Nerf fordern, weil das gleiche Problem mehr oder weniger beim Treiba und dem Schattenkrieger umgekehrt stattfindet.


----------



## Clashmaniac (22. Januar 2009)

Vieleicht sollte der WL Pull auch so ein eindeutiges Zeichen haben wie der Pull des Barbaren. Also son bunten Strahl der halt direkt deutlich macht wer von wem gezogen wird.
Das würde ggf schneller die aufmerksamkeit dann auf das pet ziehen und man würde es down nuken.


----------



## joekay (22. Januar 2009)

Darf der Eisenbrecher im Gegenzug den AE-Knockdown des Barbaren oder Chosen haben?


----------



## heretik (22. Januar 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Darf der Eisenbrecher im Gegenzug den AE-Knockdown des Barbaren oder Chosen haben?



Den Knockdown des Chosen hat seine Spiegelklasse schon.


----------



## heretik (22. Januar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollte der WL Pull auch so ein eindeutiges Zeichen haben wie der Pull des Barbaren. Also son bunten Strahl der halt direkt deutlich macht wer von wem gezogen wird.
> Das würde ggf schneller die aufmerksamkeit dann auf das pet ziehen und man würde es down nuken.



Ist ein Instanz, also isses mit dem Zeichen schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (22. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Den Knockdown des Chosen hat seine Spiegelklasse schon.



Und wie stehts mit dem des Barbaren?


----------



## Neduras79 (22. Januar 2009)

Wir könnten auch alle Skills für jeden zu Verfügung stellen, damit sich jeder seine Klasse bauen kann die er will!

z.B.:
Castender Mariojump Tank mit Pet und Fernwaffe :-)

Was habt ihr so für Ideen....


----------



## Clashmaniac (22. Januar 2009)

Neduras Hör auf zu flamen sonst komme ich on und so!


Im bezug auf ae Knockdown: Ja den Knockdown hat der Kbs , äh. muss der choosen den denn auch skillen?
was mich mehr ansickt ist das chaos 10 mal mehr skillz zur castzeit erhöhung zu haben scheint. davon hätte ich gerne 2, 3 mehr wenns geht.


----------



## heretik (22. Januar 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Und wie stehts mit dem des Barbaren?



Und damit wären wir dann wieder dabei, welche Destro-Klasse den Super Mario hat und und und.

Dieses Fähigkeiten an den Fingern abzählen bringt überhaupt nix.


----------



## Neduras79 (22. Januar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Neduras Hör auf zu flamen sonst komme ich on und so!



Ja Sorry... 
bis später  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (22. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Und damit wären wir dann wieder dabei, welche Destro-Klasse den Super Mario hat und und und.
> 
> Dieses Fähigkeiten an den Fingern abzählen bringt überhaupt nix.



Ich reagiere nur auf die Anfragen seitens Destro, wer was will muss auch was geben ;-)


----------

